# Show us your Vape Family!



## Rob Fisher

I couldn't find the original thread so let's start a new one! Unless someone else can find it and I'll merge the threads! 

All the Woodvils are gone... new ones coming as soon as Rob at Reosmods releases them which shouldn't be too long!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## TylerD

Awesome collection @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow, just wow.

I'll be back, just need to find a super wide-angle lens to fit all two of my mods and three attys in the one photo

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil

My little family

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

My little family

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone wonders who turned their pics the right way up and cropped them and enhanced them it was I.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

Bwahahahaahahaha thanks Rob sorry mate posting from phone using Tapatalk


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zegee said:


> Bwahahahaahahaha thanks Rob sorry mate posting from phone using Tapatalk



Happy to help... plus my OCD gets the better of me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## adil.fakier.5



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New addtion to the family! A very warm welcome to Camila!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - what is the colour of that "luminous" yellow door on one of your Grands
It looks really cool and is so luminous - it even lights up the back of the White Grand next to it in the photo!

Is it just normal yellow or a special yellow?
@Yiannaki and I were chatting about it this weekend and I wasn't sure...

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## abdul

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what is the colour of that "luminous" yellow door on one of your Grands
> It looks really cool and is so luminous - it even lights up the back of the White Grand next to it in the photo!
> 
> Is it just normal yellow or a special yellow?
> @Yiannaki and I were chatting about it this weekend and I wasn't sure...


Looks like a neon yellow, i have been contemplating a new look for Ariana, and have decided on that yellow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what is the colour of that "luminous" yellow door on one of your Grands
> It looks really cool and is so luminous - it even lights up the back of the White Grand next to it in the photo!
> 
> Is it just normal yellow or a special yellow?
> @Yiannaki and I were chatting about it this weekend and I wasn't sure...



It's just a normal yellow Hi Ho @Silver... I just asked Rob to send me a few doors and that was one of them that he sent... never thought I would use it... some people love it and some hate it... I'm still not sure about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> Looks like a neon yellow, i have been contemplating a new look for Ariana, and have decided on that yellow



It may well be a Neon Yellow... I didn't speciify... I just said send me some doors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> It's just a normal yellow Hi Ho @Silver... I just asked Rob to send me a few doors and that was one of them that he sent... never thought I would use it... some people love it and some hate it... I'm still not sure about it.


If you ever decide to let the door go, i call dibz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey

if Abdul ever kicks the bucket before you send it off id like to be next in line

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonicBunnee

@Rob Fisher Is that the Tamboti finish that was in my cart the night when I went to sleep on it and out of stock the morning I woke up and wanted to complete the order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DemonicBunnee said:


> @Rob Fisher Is that the Tamboti finish that was in my cart the night when I went to sleep on it and out of stock the morning I woke up and wanted to complete the order?



Nope it's not... mine I have had for a few weeks now and my is a White Olive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's not... mine I have had for a few weeks now and my is a White Olive.



Ah so the hunt continues. Who ever you are, I will find you and I will make you feel guilty 

The White Olive looks much darker than I expected. Pleasantly surprised to be honest. Still jealous, so very very very jealous...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exodus

Not the full family but what I just brought back from usa.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

My vape family on a misty winter's day in Koringberg:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> My vape family on a misty winter's day in Koringberg:



Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Andre said:


> My vape family on a misty winter's day in Koringberg:


WOW ANDRE superb collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

And its really pretty pic too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely family photo @Andre
Each one has so much character and is a master vaping machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

My mechanical lil family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

I thought six Reo's was too many,but when I only had three left I realised I may have been hasty.Andre has put that right by letting me have a nice black one.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I thought six Reo's was too many,but when I only had three left I realised I may have been hasty.Andre has put that right by letting me have a nice black one.
> View attachment 29244


What an awesome and unique collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Here is my collection at the moment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

CyberVape said:


> Here is my collection at the moment.


Good going. And the amazing thing is - they just seem to multiply on their own.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Thanks. Yes. Wish my bank account would do the same. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hazy_Jack

This is more of a progression than a vape family, but I figured I'd put it in here in any case.

Started with the Twisp, upgraded to the eLeaf 20w and a month or so ago to the Sigelei.

Currently using the Sigelei 150w with the Lemo 2, sometimes alternating with the turbo dripper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hazy_Jack said:


> This is more of a progression than a vape family, but I figured I'd put it in here in any case.
> 
> Started with the Twisp, upgraded to the eLeaf 20w and a month or so ago to the Sigelei.
> 
> Currently using the Sigelei 150w with the Lemo 2, sometimes alternating with the turbo dripper.
> 
> View attachment 31145



Great progression @Hazy_Jack 
My progression has been very similar with the same regulated devices (twisp, istick, Sig)


----------



## kimbo

​
Reo Grand with Chalice III Clone
Juice: Relax by @hands 

Dovpo 20watt with Rose v2 Clone
Juice: VC by E liquid project

Hcigar VT40 with Kangertech Subtank mini
Juice: Select Reserve Aztec

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 3FVape

Andre said:


> My vape family on a misty winter's day in Koringberg:


REOs? Like the black one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> View attachment 31146​
> Reo Grand with Chalice III Clone
> Juice: Relax by @hands
> 
> Dovpo 20watt with Rose v2 Clone
> Juice: VC by E liquid project
> 
> Hcigar VT40 with Kangertech Subtank mini
> Juice: Select Reserve Aztec



Great photo @kimbo !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't find the original thread so let's start a new one! Unless someone else can find it and I'll merge the threads!
> 
> All the Woodvils are gone... new ones coming as soon as Rob at Reosmods releases them which shouldn't be too long!
> 
> View attachment 21235

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Gina said:


> REOs? Like the black one.


Yip, all Reos - 2 Minis, 2 Grands and 2 Woodvils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is the non-REO section of the Vape Family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Great photo @Rob Fisher 
Very colourful and nicely arranged!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Andre
Love the "shimmer" 

I notice the Chalice has proudly taken its spot on several devices and one lonesome RM2 - lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 3FVape

@Andre Nice. Love the last RDA, Velocity, Right? It remind me of the *Baymax*.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Gina said:


> @Andre Nice. Love the last RDA, Velocity, Right? It remind me of the *Baymax*.


Yip, the Velocity - great dripper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yip, the Velocity - great dripper.



Got one the other day... going to have another go with drippers because juice tasting with a REO isn't kewl... especially when there is lingering flavours... at least with a dripper it can go into the ultrasonic for half an hour... I made the mistake of using a Woodvil to taste juices this past weekend... I figured that the atty could drain the juice into an empty bottle and then I could test the next juice... the problem was I used the stinking Lancia and it leaks! 

Other drippers to test are on their way! Turbo V2 RDA Rebuildable Atomizer By Tobeco, Royal Hunter RDA by The Council of Vapor (The Hunt For Cloud Chasing Ends) - White and Gold Royal Hunter, Colored Project Sub-Ohm® Designed Mutation X V4 RDA by Indulgence (A Project Sub-Ohm™ Original Creation) - Baby Blue Project Sub-Ohm Designed Mutation X V4 and a Colored Project Sub-Ohm® Designed Freakshow Mini RDA by Wotofo (The Next Small Thing) - White PSO Freakshow Mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Got one the other day... going to have another go with drippers because juice tasting with a REO isn't kewl... especially when there is lingering flavours... at least with a dripper it can go into the ultrasonic for half an hour... I made the mistake of using a Woodvil to taste juices this past weekend... I figured that the atty could drain the juice into an empty bottle and then I could test the next juice... the problem was I used the stinking Lancia and it leaks!
> 
> Other drippers to test are on their way! Turbo V2 RDA Rebuildable Atomizer By Tobeco, Royal Hunter RDA by The Council of Vapor (The Hunt For Cloud Chasing Ends) - White and Gold Royal Hunter, Colored Project Sub-Ohm® Designed Mutation X V4 RDA by Indulgence (A Project Sub-Ohm™ Original Creation) - Baby Blue Project Sub-Ohm Designed Mutation X V4 and a Colored Project Sub-Ohm® Designed Freakshow Mini RDA by Wotofo (The Next Small Thing) - White PSO Freakshow Mini.



My goodness @Rob Fisher - that is a big collection of incoming drippers!!
You know that we expect a full reportback on each of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> My goodness @Rob Fisher - that is a big collection of incoming drippers!!
> You know that we expect a full reportback on each of them



I do indeed Hi Ho... that's the plan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Got one the other day... going to have another go with drippers because juice tasting with a REO isn't kewl... especially when there is lingering flavours... at least with a dripper it can go into the ultrasonic for half an hour... I made the mistake of using a Woodvil to taste juices this past weekend... I figured that the atty could drain the juice into an empty bottle and then I could test the next juice... the problem was I used the stinking Lancia and it leaks!
> 
> Other drippers to test are on their way! Turbo V2 RDA Rebuildable Atomizer By Tobeco, Royal Hunter RDA by The Council of Vapor (The Hunt For Cloud Chasing Ends) - White and Gold Royal Hunter, Colored Project Sub-Ohm® Designed Mutation X V4 RDA by Indulgence (A Project Sub-Ohm™ Original Creation) - Baby Blue Project Sub-Ohm Designed Mutation X V4 and a Colored Project Sub-Ohm® Designed Freakshow Mini RDA by Wotofo (The Next Small Thing) - White PSO Freakshow Mini.


Wow, great stuff. Play time!
Velocity is the first non-bf dripper, which really works for me. Got mine from @Sir Vape and has a bf conversion pin as well. Installed that after some modding and it works great, but is just too big for me on a Reo. Was also going to use it for tasting juices, but find I now use it exclusively for vaping NET juices - have rediscovered NETs - just awesome with eat and drink. Mainly using my Reo Minis to taste juices, but another Velocity might be in order - if I can find one in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Wow, great stuff. Play time!
> Velocity is the first non-bf dripper, which really works for me. Got mine from @Sir Vape and has a bf conversion pin as well. Installed that after some modding and it works great, but is just too big for me on a Reo. Was also going to use it for tasting juices, but find I now use it exclusively for vaping NET juices - have rediscovered NETs - just awesome with eat and drink. Mainly using my Reo Minis to taste juices, but another Velocity might be in order - if I can find one in stock.



Also got mine from Sir Vape and did the BF pin but took it out again because it will need some Dremel work... real silly they made that pin so long... and yes way to big for the REO and will also use it a a dripper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Family Updates!

Mods


Tanks


Drippers and BF atties.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Family Updates!
> 
> Mods
> View attachment 34216
> 
> Tanks
> View attachment 34217
> 
> Drippers and BF atties.
> View attachment 34218


Jeez Rob, you can start a whole vape shop with all that 

I don't see any white subox mods in the lineup, only white subtanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Family Updates!
> 
> Mods
> View attachment 34216
> 
> Tanks
> View attachment 34217
> 
> Drippers and BF atties.
> View attachment 34218



Hey Rob nice collection, no plasma tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Jeez Rob, you can start a whole vape shop with all that
> 
> I don't see any white subox mods in the lineup, only white subtanks



I have a sealed White one... the one I did have was stolen by one of my mates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

picautomaton said:


> Hey Rob nice collection, no plasma tank?



No not yet... I'm deprived.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## picautomaton

Rob Fisher said:


> No not yet... I'm deprived.



I love the look of those plasma tanks. They really appeal to my closet chemistry equipment fetish , one day is one day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 32167



Is that a Igo-S dripper you have there? or the L?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> Is that a Igo-S dripper you have there? or the L?


The one next to the green Kayfun is an Igo-L, just in front of it is an Igo4 I think.

That family photo has already changed, the Silverplay and BEC pro combo was bought right out of my hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marvellous top class lineup @Rob Fisher 
I like the big selection of mods - i could load so many different juices and vape for a whole week without a pitstop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

When the last of my stuff finally rocks up from FT I will dig out the wide angle lens and take a pic of my stuffiez.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Not really a family shot, but it's 1 of those family you can depend on solely. The only device / setup I own. It's the only family I need

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nick

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Family Updates!
> 
> Mods
> View attachment 34216
> 
> Tanks
> View attachment 34217
> 
> Drippers and BF atties.
> View attachment 34218


Good lord .... should start a support group "hi mine names @Rob Fisher and I have a vaping habit " great collection. .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Nick said:


> Good lord .... should start a support group "hi mine names @Rob Fisher and I have a vaping habit " great collection. .


This _is_ a support group.... Mwahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

My vape family, minus the Nautilus mini that I managed to forget at work today 

Cloupor Mini 30W, Dimitri clone, Steel Punk Slug clone X2, Terminator x4, iStick 50W, Reo Grand, Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Epic family @Viper_SA !
And great display photo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> My vape family, minus the Nautilus mini that I managed to forget at work today
> 
> Cloupor Mini 30W, Dimitri clone, Steel Punk Slug clone X2, Terminator x4, iStick 50W, Reo Grand, Reo Mini
> 
> View attachment 35026


Spendid collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee

My Vape Family..this is just the begining...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

Had a copper Stingray too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

My first Reo...Meet Sharon den Adel.







Sent using telegraph

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> My first Reo...Meet Sharon den Adel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35392
> 
> 
> Sent using telegraph


She is a beauty. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Andre said:


> She is a beauty. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:


Thanks Andre.
I was looking for Reoville subforum as I had a few questions. 
On the RM 2 can I drill the hole to what size?Im a lung hitter and thats damn tight but don't want to mess it up..Then I would rather trade for s Rogue or BF a velocity mini? 
And on the safety side is .6-.4 to low.

Sent using telegraph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> Thanks Andre.
> I was looking for Reoville subforum as I had a few questions.
> On the RM 2 can I drill the hole to what size?Im a lung hitter and thats damn tight but don't want to mess it up..Then I would rather trade for s Rogue or BF a velocity mini?
> And on the safety side is .6-.4 to low.
> 
> Sent using telegraph


Here is the Reo Mail thread - there you will get many welcomes if you post the pics of your Reo.

And here is a thread to post your questions. From my side - you can make that hole as big as you like, but you will lose flavour if you make it big enough for lung hitting. It is brass underneath the chrome finish. So you can enlarge the hole by hand if you want. Imo trading it for a more suited atomizer will be better. 

Presume you have the gold plated contacts in there. If so, you can go very low. @zadiac used to build his Reo to around 0.2. Just remember to at least weekly clean the contacts with a white eraser and alcohol and apply Noalox or dielectric grease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Some new additions

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Squonk Family... I guess I like Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Eduardo

Hi Guys and Ladies. You really have some fantastic looking full families going on here!!! One day when im grown up... Here is my lone wolf family man. Does the job right.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Eduardo

Wow, my picture is huge, sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Eduardo said:


> Wow, my picture is huge, sorry!


I've just made your pic un-huge 

Nice mod btw, and, all families have to start somewhere, it will surely grow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eduardo

BumbleBee said:


> I've just made your pic un-huge


Thank goodness for mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Eduardo said:


> Hi Guys and Ladies. You really have some fantastic looking full families going on here!!! One day when im grown up... Here is my lone wolf family man. Does the job right.
> 
> View attachment 37016



where do you work at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eduardo

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> where do you work at?


Computacenter in Bellville. Please dont kill or rob me now..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

I thought so, I'm in Plattekloof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The family tonight




From left to right

REO/Nuppin with my Lime Ice DIY. Crisp. Refreshing. Menthol burn
REO/RM2 with Blackbird 18mg - thumper and outstanding flavour
iStick20/Evod1 with VM Berry Blaze and menthol concentrate - getting ready for tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Little Vape meet with @eviltoy tonight


Ipv3li on the far right is his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

The big guns are out tonight @Yusuf Cape Vaper !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> The big guns are out tonight @Yusuf Cape Vaper !


Had one of those coil building cloud building sessions. Not to derail, but he built me this bad boy




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wow. Looks bad indeed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have tested a few BF Squonking atties...

Cyclone, Divo, Hornet, Cyclone AFC, Stumpy, Hellfire Viper, Alex, Origen Little 16, One I can't remember the name of...

My favorites are the Cyclone (2013 version) and the Divo... the Little 16 is still being tested and has potential.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> One I can't remember the name of...


Nuppin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Nuppin?



Ahhh I left the nuppin out... it's being cleaned.  The one I can't remember the name of is the one at the back far left. It has an identical concave deck like the Cyclone and Divo but a different cap...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> I have tested a few BF Squonking atties...
> 
> Cyclone, Divo, Hornet, Cyclone AFC, Stumpy, Hellfire Viper, Alex, Origen Little 16, One I can't remember the name of...
> 
> My favorites are the Cyclone (2013 version) and the Divo... the Little 16 is still being tested and has potential.
> 
> View attachment 37432




I just threw up alittle in my mouth due to massive FOMO vibes lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal

Mate, the term envious does not even come close. That is one cool collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## th1rte3n

Got bored and thought I will post a photo my buddy took the other day. Not all my family but whatever.
My Evic with the Billow, my girlfriends iStick with the Goblin mini and the mechs belong to two of my friends.
Some of my diy joose, some WoW Colosseum(very nice peppermint crisp tart by the way) and some Vape King trickortreat(orange,sitrus, something)not really a fan, girlfriend likes it though..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

My little family sitting quietly in their new stand, a pallet wood plank given the Shou Sugi Ban treatment. Thats the old Japanese art of playing with a blowtorch on wood.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Eequinox

only one mod can't even make babies

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Some new ones in and some others out.I've even got a tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Some new ones in and some others out.I've even got a tank
> View attachment 39637



Stunning @Genosmate !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Stunning @Genosmate !


Wow... just wow

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Genosmate said:


> Some new ones in and some others out.I've even got a tank
> View attachment 39637


Bellus on a squonker?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

groovyvaperman said:


> Bellus on a squonker?


Now you made me look twice... The Bellus is actually behind the squonker, which has no atty on it. 
@Genosmate has TWO tanks, and a damn fine collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Stunning @Genosmate !


Thanks @Silver ,did you spot the one that technically shouldn't be in the pic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Kuhlkatz said:


> Now you made me look twice... The Bellus is actually behind the squonker, which has no atty on it.
> @Genosmate has TWO tanks, and a damn fine collection.


Correct,its on a Koopor Mini.I bought it because @Rob Fisher told me to! Must say I like it a lot,by far the best tank I've ever used,even brings out flavours in juice I know well that I hadn't tasted before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Thanks @Silver ,did you spot the one that technically shouldn't be in the pic?



I know what you mean , lol - but they all deserve to be in that pic - among great company.
Remarkable how many of those you have made or modified yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> I know what you mean , lol - but they all deserve to be in that pic - among great company.
> Remarkable how many of those you have made or modified yourself!


Well,its leaving tomorrow to become part of another vape family
Then because no one seems to want to buy the Red Reo I may have to think of ways to cut it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just the Squonk family enjoying the sun with the reindeers... they are getting into the Xmas feeling!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Power Vapes SA

Genosmate said:


> Some new ones in and some others out.I've even got a tank
> View attachment 39637



Squonk heaven much?  impressive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Winner winner @Robin Cilliers 
What a match between the Rolo white/teal and your car/mags
Awesome

Now, please be so kind as to load a cool looking avatar pic !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Silver said:


> Winner winner @Robin Cilliers
> What a match between the Rolo white/teal and your car/mags
> Awesome
> 
> Now, please be so kind as to load a cool looking avatar pic !


 
Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Robin Cilliers said:


> Done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, thats such a cool avatar 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Silver said:


> Lol, thats such a cool avatar
> Thanks


Thanx I thought it kinda fits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Robin Cilliers said:


> View attachment 41786
> View attachment 41787
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Robin Cilliers in my defense, Im having a slow day. 




PS nice match with the mod and car.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 16


----------



## Robin Cilliers

blujeenz said:


> @Robin Cilliers in my defense, Im having a slow day.
> 
> View attachment 41789
> 
> 
> PS nice match with the mod and car.


 im hanging on to that one 
Thanx guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

The end of year family portrait..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

KB_314 said:


> The end of year family portrait..
> View attachment 41931



You put that on all the Christmas cards you sent out @KB_314 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

And my 7 juices of the year - this was a no-brainer and I'm both happy and surprised to say that almost half were local! (and the rest are budget juices - much better than last years list)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Stosta said:


> You put that on all the Christmas cards you sent out @KB_314 ?


lol - no, but it wouldn't have surprised my family and friends!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar

KB_314 said:


> The end of year family portrait..
> View attachment 41931


That P3 looks great...just picturing a Goblin Mini or Silverplay Nano on there...nice mod that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Pixstar said:


> That P3 looks great...just picturing a Goblin Mini or Silverplay Nano on there...nice mod that.


Thanks! The Goblin mini looks great on the P3 but it's a mod scratcher so I avoided it. And a Silverplay Nano... the thought of it on there is haunting me but I've resisted even after seeing the authentics now available. BTW there is a P3 going for a very good price in the classies - looks to be in great condition and also the satin finish. If you're interested, I think it was going for R800-R900

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Such lovely and varied devices @KB_314 !
And great looking juices too
You have it all sorted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

KB_314 said:


> Thanks! The Goblin mini looks great on the P3 but it's a mod scratcher so I avoided it. And a Silverplay Nano... the thought of it on there is haunting me but I've resisted even after seeing the authentics now available. BTW there is a P3 going for a very good price in the classies - looks to be in great condition and also the satin finish. If you're interested, I think it was going for R800-R900


Yeah I've looked at it about 20 times already...I'm just wondering how it performs as a 20W device. I'm not too concerned about clouds, just a good vape with either my Goblin Mini or Silverplay Nano...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Pixstar said:


> Yeah I've looked at it about 20 times already...I'm just wondering how it performs as a 20W device. I'm not too concerned about clouds, just a good vape with either my Goblin Mini or Silverplay Nano...


Honestly, you can't go wrong with this mod. I use the monster at under 12w and it chucks! Works beautifully at 20w and fires to 0,7. I found 0,9 at 20w to be great. At that price, I'm really surprised it wasn't snatched up. For mouth to lung vaping or even partial lung hits, it's one that will be in the family portrait for years to come!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

KB_314 said:


> Honestly, you can't go wrong with this mod. I use the monster at under 12w and it chucks! Works beautifully at 20w and fires to 0,7. I found 0,9 at 20w to be great. At that price, I'm really surprised it wasn't snatched up. For mouth to lung vaping or even partial lung hits, it's one that will be in the family portrait for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. It's a pity it's impossible to get it updated in SA. Really tempted, it's so well made, regarded by many as one of the best built and toughest mods you can get...Decision time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal

Guys, I can not be the only one to see a likeness here. @DaveH?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DaveH

@Neal .......................... Just a cotton pickin' minute ..................... are you saying I look like that 
I'll let you know I'm suave, good looking and intelligent and that's just my bad points wait 'till I tell you about my good points. 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Neal

DaveH said:


> @Neal .......................... Just a cotton pickin' minute ..................... are you saying I look like that
> I'll let you know I'm suave, good looking and intelligent and that's just my bad points wait 'till I tell you about my good points.
> Dave



@DaveH, you are without doubt suave, good looking and intelligent, as indeed I am myself. Tagged you as I thought you might like a laugh, you were the one that pointed out in previous post the sad disposition of the rolo face, which amused me greatly. Not having a dig brother, hope you cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

@Neal That must be the post of the year (so far) 
Cool? super cool me, I think I am the coolest person on here  
I deliberately missed that off my self description ......... didn't want to over do it 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chezzig

Robin Cilliers said:


> View attachment 41786
> View attachment 41787
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi Robin,
Im curious about that NCV Juice, Milked you have in the Pic is see it almost empty, is it delicious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Chezzig said:


> Hi Robin,
> Im curious about that NCV Juice, Milked you have in the Pic is see it almost empty, is it delicious?


Milked is awesome the second bottle behind it is another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

My starting off toys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Robin Cilliers said:


> View attachment 42350
> View attachment 42351
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pure awesome ! Un-identical twins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin Cilliers

CloudmanJHB said:


> Pure awesome ! Un-identical twins


Love them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Sickboy77 said:


> My starting off toys
> 
> View attachment 42997


Lol - that's some very cool starting off gear - vaping has come a long way! These were my first few devices not too long ago - minus a pink evod kit (first model). The "Puffaway" was by far the most expensive gear in the pic  Only 2 carto's were ever used - seriously bad, which is why I waited a full year before I gave it another try with an Evod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig

Robin Cilliers said:


> Milked is awesome the second bottle behind it is another one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just got mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Currently operational:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## wiesbang

Andre said:


> Currently operational:


Where is the cuboid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

wiesbang said:


> Where is the cuboid?


4th from the right next to the SX( with screen)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

blujeenz said:


> 4th from the right next to the SX( with screen)


Weer in my ooglede vas gekyk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lushen

Andre said:


> Currently operational:



Nice to see that there are other Sapor fans out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Currently operational:


Beautiful collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Currently operational:


@Andre, now for the p67.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, now for the p67.


Nope, I am sitting that one out for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Chezzig said:


> I just got mine


 And its Frreeeeeeeking delicious.. also Just got Stawb... Yuuuuummmmmyyy!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

New addition to family. Thanks for the speedy service, Vaper's Corner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

This is my close nit little vape family hahaha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD

Said good bye to my first sqounker yesterday and decided to give my gear a good 'pitstopping', looking at them today prompted a photo, so here's my vape family all juiced up and ready to create some 'vapors' <said like grimmgreen> lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cespian

Still missing a couple of stuff (VTC, Sapor, Tugboat, eGo one, iStick TC40W), but here is my fixed family (the ones I never lend out):




Mods: Sigelei 150W TC, Kooper Plus 200W
RDA: Atty Cubed, Mutation V4, Velocity, Plume Veil, Fishbone Plus
RTA: Crius V3
RBA: Kanger Subtank Mini

Excluded from pic: DIY supplies, batteries, box full of wire and wick, and NiteCore D2

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 43984
> View attachment 43985



Wow, how did you make this images look soo wicked? Is that a filter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Wow, how did you make this images look soo wicked? Is that a filter?



Yebo... iPhone app called Dreamscope.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... iPhone app called Dreamscope.


Nice,I thought you'd been on Fiverr again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nice,I thought you'd been on Fiverr again



Hehehe. Also on the web at https://dreamscopeapp.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

*My humble family. *

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> View attachment 45628
> *My humble family. *


Lol, I wonder if you HRH agrees with the "humble" part! That is an elite family.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> View attachment 45628
> *My humble family. *



Quality all the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

All wicked with Ceramic (Ready X Wick), except the Cubis (currently 1,5 ohm Clapton commercial coil head).

From left to right:

SX Mini M Class with GEM tank, always with NiFe52 or SS304 wire using TC and always filled with MMM Lime Party Extra or Voodoo Vapour Gravestone. Nothing brings out the tart like the GEM.
JB Squonker with Cyclops filled with 5P Black Flag Fallen for that occasional pick me up.
Reo Grand with OL16 (Origen Little 16 BF). For fruity and floral juices.
Reo Woodvil with OL16 always filled with Tarks Matador (NET fusion tobacco).
Reo Grand with OL16 for fruity and floral juices.
Cuboid with Aromamizer filled with Witchers Brew Blackbird. For when I really need that hard hit.
Reo Woodvil with Chalice always filled with 5P Bowden's Mate.
Reo Mini with Chalice. For dessert juices.
Reo Mini with OL16. For juice testing and dessert juices.
IPV D2 with Sapor dripper. Only for around the braai, dripping House of Liquid El Toro Cigarillos.
iStick 40W with Cubis, currently filled with a mix of MMM Lime Party Extra and VM Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## WARMACHINE

Andre said:


> All wicked with Ceramic (Ready X Wick), except the Cubis (currently 1,5 ohm Clapton commercial coil head).
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> SX Mini M Class with GEM tank, always with NiFe52 or SS304 wire using TC and always filled with MMM Lime Party Extra or Voodoo Vapour Gravestone. Nothing brings out the tart like the GEM.
> JB Squonker with Cyclops filled with 5P Black Flag Fallen for that occasional pick me up.
> Reo Grand with OL16 (Origen Little 16 BF). For fruity and floral juices.
> Reo Woodvil with OL16 always filled with Tarks Matador (NET fusion tobacco).
> Reo Grand with OL16 for fruity and floral juices.
> Cuboid with Aromamizer filled with Witchers Brew Blackbird. For when I really need that hard hit.
> Reo Woodvil with Chalice always filled with 5P Bowden's Mate.
> Reo Mini with Chalice. For dessert juices.
> Reo Mini with OL16. For juice testing and dessert juices.
> IPV D2 with Sapor dripper. Only for around the braai, dripping House of Liquid El Toro Cigarillos.
> iStick 40W with Cubis, currently filled with a mix of MMM Lime Party Extra and VM Tropical Ice.


OMG, that is a lot of squonkers.....very impressive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

My family getting there

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> All wicked with Ceramic (Ready X Wick), except the Cubis (currently 1,5 ohm Clapton commercial coil head).
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> SX Mini M Class with GEM tank, always with NiFe52 or SS304 wire using TC and always filled with MMM Lime Party Extra or Voodoo Vapour Gravestone. Nothing brings out the tart like the GEM.
> JB Squonker with Cyclops filled with 5P Black Flag Fallen for that occasional pick me up.
> Reo Grand with OL16 (Origen Little 16 BF). For fruity and floral juices.
> Reo Woodvil with OL16 always filled with Tarks Matador (NET fusion tobacco).
> Reo Grand with OL16 for fruity and floral juices.
> Cuboid with Aromamizer filled with Witchers Brew Blackbird. For when I really need that hard hit.
> Reo Woodvil with Chalice always filled with 5P Bowden's Mate.
> Reo Mini with Chalice. For dessert juices.
> Reo Mini with OL16. For juice testing and dessert juices.
> IPV D2 with Sapor dripper. Only for around the braai, dripping House of Liquid El Toro Cigarillos.
> iStick 40W with Cubis, currently filled with a mix of MMM Lime Party Extra and VM Tropical Ice.


And there Ibwas yesterday taking a whole hour to convince myself: "I have enough tanks. I do not need to buy the Aromamizer and Arctic NOW... I have enough mods stop looking into the shelf..."

This image ruined my resolve. I now have a serious case of GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome).

Ah the fickleness that is my will power hehehe...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

A quiet weekend at home with these guys. Drip the Hype & OHW

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

Latest Edition to the Vape Family! Thanks to @Larry I have finally moved over to the mech side of life (took your advice @shaunnadan - just need to get that ohm meter/reader to make it all legit).

Old faithful Sigelei for scale. Noisy Cricket FTW!:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Cespian said:


> Latest Edition to the Vape Family! Thanks to @Larry I have finally moved over to the mech side of life (took your advice @shaunnadan - just need to get that ohm meter/reader to make it all legit).
> 
> Old faithful Sigelei for scale. Noisy Cricket FTW!:
> 
> View attachment 46958



awesome !!!

now just lie to my conscious that you are 1st building and testing on the sig to make sure its a safe build and about 0.2ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian

shaunnadan said:


> awesome !!!
> 
> now just lie to my conscious that you are 1st building and testing on the sig to make sure its a safe build and about 0.2ohms



Hahaha. My first build for this mod (this morning) came out to 0.85ohms (dual 26ga 13wrap 3mm ID) and tested on the Koopor 200. Was a bit nervous bringing this beast to work this morning, so will first get it tame and behavin' tonight before it goes out with me in public!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robin Cilliers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Baker

I only have two mods, but I think u guys will love this one

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Finished off with a tasteful drip tip! Man, why don't more people supply nice drip tips?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Baker

Thanks. And yeah the bonus with wooden tips is they don't get at all hot, and it adds an awesome extra touch of woody taste to tobacco flavors. I switch to the standard Crown tip for dessert flavors though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Baker said:


> I only have two mods, but I think u guys will love this one
> View attachment 47730
> View attachment 47729


Stunning with matching drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Baker said:


> Thanks. And yeah the bonus with wooden tips is they don't get at all hot, and it adds an awesome extra touch of woody taste to tobacco flavors. I switch to the standard Crown tip for dessert flavors though.


Seriously though, I've seen that mod and been completely meh about it, your setup is so good looking the FOMO is kicking in.... I bet my wife's financial spider senses are tingling right about now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baker

Stosta said:


> Seriously though, I've seen that mod and been completely meh about it, your setup is so good looking the FOMO is kicking in.... I bet my wife's financial spider senses are tingling right about now.



Lol, go for it! I've had zero problems with it and I absolutely love it!

You may just want to consider making sure you're using a tank that doesn't leak so u don't have to worry about staining the mod. The Crown is the most perfect tank i've tried considering I prefer buying stock coils. No leaking and better flavor than any of the other 20 tanks my buddy has.

If you have any questions regarding the mod let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Baker

Baker said:


> Lol, go for it! I've had zero problems with it and I absolutely love it!
> 
> You may just want to consider making sure you're using a tank that doesn't leak so u don't have to worry about staining the mod. The Crown is the most perfect tank i've tried considering I prefer buying stock coils. No leaking and better flavor than any of the other 20 tanks my buddy has.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding the mod let me know.



Btw, just to clarify, it doesn't stain easily. I've gotten a little juice onto it a couple of times and it wipes off very easily. I'm not sure about juice staying on it for hours. But then there's always wood cleaning products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rather a number of metal REO's with a few (heh) different atties...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Rather a number of metal REO's with a few (heh) different atties...
> 
> View attachment 48204
> 
> View attachment 48205


WOW, WOW, WOW......I like !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

The 3 Amigos

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Viper_SA

The non-squonking family. Hard to believe how much gear as come and gone in between 

Two Steel Punk Slugs feat. Odins
One Pmag10 feat. an Atomic
One Dimitri feat. an AFC Cyclone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Days are dark when friends are few

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

I don't have a picture of all of my mods together, but here's an older one of 25 of my Reos on-line in easy reach for instant gratification.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos

@Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro those are glorious collections of metal mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Snow Wolf Family... all matched with Tanks with Ceramic coils of one sort or another!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## KB_314

The long-weekend team (spruced up with new drip tips).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Beethoven

Gold SWM and trinity cap received yesterday thanks to Sir Vape  Strict birth control will be applied from now on .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ

The chosen one. Heheheh

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Matchy Matcherson Snow Wolf Mini Family!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes

Rob do the doors on your snow wolves loose and rattle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> The Matchy Matcherson Snow Wolf Mini Family!
> View attachment 53710
> View attachment 53711
> View attachment 53712
> View attachment 53713
> View attachment 53714
> View attachment 53715
> View attachment 53716


I see you've discovered the joys that are coloured replacement glass at FT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Rob do the doors on your snow wolves loose and rattle?



Nope... shaking them produces no noise at all... but if I use my finger I can move the doors a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I see you've discovered the joys that are coloured replacement glass at FT



Indeed! It's actually the first time replacements have arrived and the tanks are not in the gorge and actually usable! The 3 months waiting for Fasttech is a pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kilherza

my vape gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Kilherza said:


> my vape gear
> View attachment 53779
> View attachment 53780


Great selection of juices! They won't last long sitting on the edge of the table like that though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza

there is only 6 left that has juice in lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77

My diy stationary vape holder for the family

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Just for fun

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

The currently operational family.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Baker

Family growing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Family changed a bit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Baker said:


> Family growing...


Good looking crew that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational devices!



Current take with when going out devices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75

My current scenario








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## brotiform

Looking good guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Mac75 said:


> My current scenario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All green mods or photo shopped??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Petrus said:


> All green mods or photo shopped??



Yeah photo ed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

And I started out with a Twisp Edge.....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Here's most of the family in rotation today. On the quest to find some more juices to love besides @method1 and his DDD and @Oupa 's XXX. So far some tasty chancers, but no chicken dinner yet!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Jarred1978



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77



Reactions: Like 15


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Jarred1978 said:


> View attachment 55853



Water your plants!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Baker

Almost how I want it to be...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Baker said:


> Almost how I want it to be...
> 
> View attachment 60286


Wow, nice collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

My Vape family after little over a month of vaping 





The never leave home without crew lol

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jakey

moolies86 said:


> My Vape family after little over a month of vaping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The never leave home without crew lol


Heres my never leave home without crew for the foreseeable future

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Riaz

This is my vape family for now:

Noisy cricket with velo mini
Reo grand with derringer
Rx200 with goblin mini 2

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Riaz said:


> This is my vape family for now:
> 
> Noisy cricket with velo mini
> Reo grand with derringer
> Rx200 with goblin mini 2
> 
> View attachment 60916



Nice kit bud. Im just confused why the goblin is sitting on a rx he looks lonely ontop of her

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pinksunshine

Baker said:


> Almost how I want it to be...
> 
> View attachment 60286


Loving this collection. ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

Took a lot of chopping and changing so now this should stay the way it is for a loooooong time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

This is my little family so far.
Built them a vape station they can feel proud of.
"KZOR" is my online gaming name 




The foam rings display my tank and juice of the month.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This will be the Vape Family for a week away in Kimberley this coming week!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wishing you safe travels @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current devices in operation!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## rogue zombie

This is the most working setups I've had going. Usually they die before a collection gets going.

This is all I need.

Some traditional dripping setups to chop and change juices at home.

The Reo now stays home and only gets my favourite juices for the night.

And the perfect walk about - the Dripbox. Cheap enough not to worry about dropping. Battery gives me plenty time on 0.5 ohm coils. And it's a bf dripper - my favourite kind of set up.






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Love it when people arrive at a collection of devices that work for them @rogue zombie !
You are all sorted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

*The story of vaping.*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Petrus !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational Family!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

@Rob Fisher Nice! What is that little bugger on the right though? For dry 'erbs?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher Nice! What is that little bugger on the right though? For dry 'erbs?



Nope that is the Mickey Mouse iCare Mini MTL device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Darth Vaper said:


> @Rob Fisher Nice! What is that little bugger on the right though? For dry 'erbs?


That's an ELeaf iCare, we don't do anything that combusts around here, this is a forum dedicated to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

BumbleBee said:


> That's an ELeaf iCare, we don't do anything that combusts around here, this is a forum dedicated to vaping.


Dry herb vaporizers combust nothing. It is a method of tobacco use we will all see a lot more of. I think Marlboro have a device that vaporizes tobacco on the way. It is a fantastic harm reduction innovation IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Current operational Family!
> View attachment 72381



@Rob Fisher - that looks marvellous!
Is that 4 Serpent minis and the Dump truck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that looks marvellous!
> Is that 4 Serpent minis and the Dump truck?



Yip indeed it is Hi Ho @Silver! and on the end the humble but oh so special Divo in the REO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip indeed it is Hi Ho @Silver! and on the end the humble but oh so special Divo in the REO.



Uncle @Rob Fisher i see you love the serpent mini 25 but i expected to see the Petri rta on your alien.
Can you give me your impressions on the Petri RTA vs the Serpent 25 please?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher i see you love the serpent mini 25 but i expected to see the Petri rta on your alien.
> Can you give me your impressions on the Petri RTA vs the Serpent 25 please?
> Thanks



The Petri RTA and the Petri SubOhm Tank are both outstanding tanks and so beautifully made... but the juice capacity is just silly... the Serpent Mini 25 needs refills often but the Petri needs it VERY often. The flavour of the Petri RTA is great and nearly on par with the SM25 but my personal choice would be the Serpent Mini 25 every time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip indeed it is Hi Ho @Silver! and on the end the humble but oh so special Divo in the REO.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 

By the way, how is the juice ocnsumption going on the dump truck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> By the way, how is the juice ocnsumption going on the dump truck?



I think there is a reason it has such a large tank my dear friend silver  she must drink like a nun after a sunday school class

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I think there is a reason it has such a large tank my dear friend silver  she must drink like a nun after a sunday school class



You are probably right - the juice consumption on that must be huge - but I suppose its coil and power dependent. I can see me building a simple 28g 7 wrapper in there and going for days! Hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Caveman

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> By the way, how is the juice ocnsumption going on the dump truck?


Hahaha ahhh the dump truck. I reckon that will stick with me for a while to come 

My small family that gets used regularly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> You are probably right - the juice consumption on that must be huge - but I suppose its coil and power dependent. I can see me building a simple 28g 7 wrapper in there and going for days! Hehe



The other day my batteries went dead on my minikin so i pulled out my spares and put them in and realised i forgot to charge them 

Luckily my parents keep the ego aio at work (the one i bought them- and the one they dont use) 

Hasnt been charged in 2 months i got a full days use from it still and only 1 tank fill..... I was shocked...

Flavour is not that great but it did the job and managed to keep me happy till i got home

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> The other day my batteries went dead on my minikin so i pulled out my spares and put them in and realised i forgot to charge them
> 
> Luckily my parents keep the ego aio at work (the one i bought them- and the one they dont use)
> 
> Hasnt been charged in 2 months i got a full days use from it still and only 1 tank fill..... I was shocked...
> 
> Flavour is not that great but it did the job and managed to keep me happy till i got home



Agreed @Clouds4Days , i also am not too impressed with the Aio's flavour. But some juices are ok and it makes for a good backup of a backup! Glad you were saved though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> By the way, how is the juice ocnsumption going on the dump truck?



I took it with me today when I went out and about and I would have to say it's more economical than the Serpent Mini 25 and that's probably why the flavour is better on the Serpent Mini 25.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Agreed @Clouds4Days , i also am not too impressed with the Aio's flavour. But some juices are ok and it makes for a good backup of a backup! Glad you were saved though!



I wanted to click both Thanks and agree to that respose but cant so this is the next best.

AGREE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I can see the Classifieds now:

"Dump truck R1000."
"Are you crazy? That's more than they cost new!"
"Yeah, but this one comes with a full tank of juice."
"Oh. In that case, dibs. PM incoming."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz

@Caveman just the thing I've been looking for instead of paying R65 + shipping for the fancy anodised aluminium jobbies.. some hot melt glue on the rim to stop it from scratching surfaces.
thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

My lil smok family, Momma and pappa smok are still to have some kids


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Imtiaaz said:


> My lil smok family, Momma and pappa smok are still to have some kids
> View attachment 72428
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!



Thank you secret porcupine!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman

A new addition to the family as of today, Kayfun V5 Clone



9 wrap Ni80 26awg comes to 0.72 ohms. This thing is bloody amazing. Flavor supreme. @Rob Fisher If I hadn't read in your Serpent Mini 25 thread that you use NiChrome wire I never would have tried it. I never thought wire could make such a difference to flavor (maybe I am just crazy) but the Ni80 is just amazing so thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Caveman said:


> Flavor supreme. @Rob Fisher If I hadn't read in your Serpent Mini 25 thread that you use NiChrome wire I never would have tried it. I never thought wire could make such a difference to flavor (maybe I am just crazy) but the Ni80 is just amazing so thanks



All credit has to go to @BigGuy... he forced me to use it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beethoven



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Naz

Tesla stealth  Griffin 22
Tesla nano steam punk  Serpent 25
Limitless lmc mod  Avocado

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Youngest to eldest Left to Right. Time to start using some birth control.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational setups...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## CJ van Tonder

2x eleaf picos 
one running Velocity V2 dripper
One running melo 3
Sigelei Fuchai 213 and Rba deck baby beast

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Dotmod familia

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Vape Family Cape Town
Bad light for the vape devices but the view is just spectacular

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> Vape Family Cape Town
> Bad light for the vape devices but the view is just spectacular
> 
> View attachment 74453



Hey @Silver is that in Hermaanus by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

More like Blaauwbergstrand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> More like Blaauwbergstrand.



If that is Blouberg, my name is Russel Hobbs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Silver is that in Hermaanus by any chance?


Nope, Lagoon Beach Hotel.
#realcapetonian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey @Silver is that in Hermaanus by any chance?



@Imtiaaz, you are sharp - it is indeed Hermanus!
Such a beautiful spot and with weather like today it was just perfect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

I thought I was looking at Devils Peak in the top left with Lagoon Beach parking brickpave...ah well I'll have to reapply for my Capetonian license.

#almostrealcapetonian 

Nice catch @Imtiaaz

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Serpent mini 25 family

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Naz

New addition to the family 
Serpent mini gold edition

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caramia

The "others", jealously looking on as the squonkers take preference:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

My upgraded family looking good now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

Sickboy77 said:


> My upgraded family looking good now
> 
> View attachment 74734


I like how you tried to "macho" the iCare.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

I am proud to present the Vape Family of the Year 2016...

When Minikin is Life and the offspring has a golden grille...

Ladies and gentleman with the influence and approval of the sirs and the fisher king... the secret porcupine himself...






Ok that was a bit dramatic but I really do love these setups.

Have a great weekend vapers of the forum!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

This was what I am ending with in 2016. Problem I love all of them so the collection will only grow in 2017.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## boxerulez

KZOR said:


> This was what I am ending with in 2016. Problem I love all of them so the collection will only grow in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 76625


You need a minikin in there. Love the Alien... miss mine many times because it had a scratch... so i stopped treating it like a glass spider and just used it as a tool.

The minikins are all still perfect so I am handling them with care to a point where it is becoming a nuisance even to me 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

boxerulez said:


> You need a minikin in there.


I know it is very comfortable in the hand but the shape ....... no thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Time for the annual family portrait 




And some past portraits...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

When I saw this thread on the feed with @KB_314 at the end, i just knew I was going to see that well travelled yellow Reo! 

Family looks awesome @KB_314 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Updated Family Portrait

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Deckie

boxerulez said:


> Updated Family Portrait
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



The silver looks beautiful.. Did you strip your black Minikin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Deckie said:


> The silver looks beautiful.. Did you strip your black Minikin?


Nope sold it a while back to get the purple. Sold my Red 1.5 to get a raw 2.0 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan

boxerulez said:


> Nope sold it a while back to get the purple. Sold my Red 1.5 to get a raw 2.0
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


How do you think the raw one will cope with scratches compared to the black one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Smoky Jordan said:


> How do you think the raw one will cope with scratches compared to the black one?


Just sand the scratches away and blend the surface. Joy of raw.

Can even polish it to a shine with some Autosol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Your trio looks beautiful @boxerulez 
I like them all!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks @Silver yeah they go down very well.


I dont know what else will get my attention going forward. Stab is just out of my budget and I dont see anything on the horizon better than the V2.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> Thanks @Silver yeah they go down very well.
> 
> 
> I dont know what else will get my attention going forward. Stab is just out of my budget and I dont see anything on the horizon better than the V2.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



You are in an enviable rare place then
You like what you have and you are happy
Good place to be indeed!!

Loving that raw colour. Looked slightly bluish in the pic you posted on the Sir Vape thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Its almost aluminium colour. Unlike the rest of the ssteel bits you have on top.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> Its almost aluminium colour. Unlike the rest of the ssteel bits you have on top.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



I wonder if its the same colour as the Raw Tumbled aluminium Reo?
Anyhow, it looks gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Only realised now that I have not posted my vape family on here yet.
Lots of chop and change but this is what I currently have.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Naz

My extended vape family...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome lineup and great photo @Naz 

Why does the one on the left not have a vape band?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Family looking soo good now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naz

Silver said:


> Awesome lineup and great photo @Naz
> 
> Why does the one on the left not have a vape band?


Thanks @Silver, it's too pretty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Sickboy77 said:


> Family looking soo good now
> 
> View attachment 78390



Careful now, you saw what happened to me coming from Koopor/Smok to Asmodus. They have invaded and taken over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Sickboy77 said:


> Family looking soo good now
> 
> View attachment 78390


Some amazing looking setups here!

Love the Pico, Minikin and G-Priv setups you have here, so clean, well accented. My jelly factor is over 5000.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tisha

Meet my Family...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

@Tisha - that Pico looks very big and bold next to the other family members
Just shows how small those other devices are - 
And the pico is very small itself

Miniatures - they look really cool. Love the colour co-ordination

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tisha

Silver said:


> @Tisha - that Pico looks very big and bold next to the other family members
> Just shows how small those other devices are -
> And the pico is very small itself
> 
> Miniatures - they look really cool. Love the colour co-ordination



Thanks @Silver that is just my favourite colour...couldn't tell right

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My vape family





Forgot mine at home

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> My vape family
> 
> View attachment 78479
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot mine at home



Oh no that is terrible @SmokeyJoe !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Oh no that is terrible @SmokeyJoe !


At least i have some liquid with me. Now i just need a hotplate and a straw

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> At least i have some liquid with me. Now i just need a hotplate and a straw



Maybe you can make a turn past a nearby vape shop and get a backup setup to keep at work?
I assume you are at work now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Maybe you can make a turn past a nearby vape shop and get a backup setup to keep at work?
> I assume you are at work now?


Yip at work. Backup out of the question, none existent finances and the lot. But no worries, ill make a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yip at work. Backup out of the question, none existent finances and the lot. But no worries, ill make a plan



Whereabouts do you work?
Maybe someone nearby can help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Whereabouts do you work?
> Maybe someone nearby can help you out


In the CBD, but really its no stress, ill chat to the powers that be at the office to see if i can pop out and go fetch it at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## dastrix550

SmokeyJoe said:


> At least i have some liquid with me. Now i just need a hotplate and a straw



http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Vaporizer-from-Household-Supplies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

dastrix550 said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Vaporizer-from-Household-Supplies


Hahahah! Thanks man, exactly what i need!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@SmokeyJoe - PM me if you work for a bank in the CBD, if we work in the same one - we can go chuck dem clouds outside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Latest update, excluding my Reo family  I might have a problem....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Viper_SA said:


> Latest update, excluding my Reo family  I might have a problem....
> 
> View attachment 78653
> View attachment 78654


Ya think???

Showing my wife this photo next time she says I have a problem.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bush Vaper

boxerulez said:


> Ordered my Raw Minikin with a Triad tank from Sir Vape today to join the green mamba. Now the long wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Family Portrait
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

The herd a mixed dysfunctional family at times...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Shazzarain

This is me and some friends

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir

My mech family! From left: Brass Limitless with Complyfe Battle rda, CompLyfe murdered out kit, Mad Dog kit with Kennedy 25, AV Able with Complyfe Battle rda, Limitless mech with Complyfe rda, Hitman mech with Goon 22, AV Gyre with Pharoah rda. I'm on instagram

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Daniel

Mahir said:


> My mech family! From left: Brass Limitless with Complyfe Battle rda, CompLyfe murdered out kit, Mad Dog kit with Kennedy 25, AV Able with Complyfe Battle rda, Limitless mech with Complyfe rda, Hitman mech with Goon 22, AV Gyre with Pharoah rda. I'm on instagram


Which one hits the hardest? Liking that all blacked out Goon setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Daniel said:


> Which one hits the hardest? Liking that all blacked out Goon setup



Definitely the AVs and Limitless. The brass Limitless surprisingly hits harder than the copper one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Mahir said:


> Definitely the AVs and Limitless. The brass Limitless surprisingly hits harder than the copper one.


Brass FTW  you should add a local mech there Sheamus mod will be my first high end mech me thinks.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Mahir said:


> My mech family! From left: Brass Limitless with Complyfe Battle rda, CompLyfe murdered out kit, Mad Dog kit with Kennedy 25, AV Able with Complyfe Battle rda, Limitless mech with Complyfe rda, Hitman mech with Goon 22, AV Gyre with Pharoah rda. I'm on instagram



How are you finding the Hitman? Any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

DoubleD said:


> How are you finding the Hitman? Any good?



The Hitman is awesome dude. Highly recommend it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

boxerulez said:


> Getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated Family Portrait
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Thats a weeknago boet... many changes happened since lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick

Since I started vaping more than a year ago I had between 25-30 different devices,most I had at 1 time was 8,but now im happy where I am,finally!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

16 since june... realised I have a problem this morning when @anton asked me how much I am holing in my hand and when I counted quuckly it was over 10k.

Nothing more for at least a month.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Stosta

boxerulez said:


> 16 since june... realised I have a problem this morning when @anton asked me how much I am holing in my hand and when I counted quuckly it was over 10k.
> 
> Nothing more for at least a month.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


You mean nothing more till the end of January?!?! Don't punish yourself for adopting homeless vape gear!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

My current vape family... this WILL change in the new year no doubt

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lovely photo Rob
Now i see - must be a filter of sorts - because the Sherman you posted on thr other thread had the same effect - was a bit disguised - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79793


Hey Rob!

I don't know if I missed it, but when do we get to see a pic of your gear in its new display cabinet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> I don't know if I missed it, but when do we get to see a pic of your gear in its new display cabinet?



Yip you did miss it @Stosta... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-657

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational Vape Family.

2 x HHA Stab Wood with Sherman's on top.
1 x Hellfire Phantom with Skyline on top.
1 x REO P67 with Divo on top.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ernst

My family of drippers slowly growing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational setups!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## mavric69

just a few past portraits..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Rusty

MY collection and Favourites of 2016 !!!
MODS:
Minikin V2
Minikin v1.5
Vgod PRO 150
COV Minivolt

Attys:
Goon 24
Velocity v2
Serpernt mini
Coilart Mage

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Rusty

Rob Fisher said:


> Current operational setups!
> View attachment 80731
> View attachment 80732




Great Stuff Oom ROB !!1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

These are the current ones I'm using.




From left to right:
Pico & Cubis; Pico & Cubis; Pico & Black Cubis; Mini Volt & (you guessed it) black Cubis; and last Target mini & Guardian Tank. 
Not a particularly inspiring group but good for me 

Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Keyaam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## eybers.ryan23

Best duo ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 80842
> View attachment 80843
> View attachment 80844
> View attachment 80845
> View attachment 80846
> View attachment 80847
> View attachment 80848



Hi @Rob Fisher your mods are awesome (and your nails as well)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Deckie

E.T. said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher your mods are awesome (and your nails as well)


Agreed, I'm glad to see he's finding time to look after the appearance

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

One year in the rabbit hole...



One massive pit stop coming up!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely collection @Raindance !

Those big pit stops are becoming more and more effort 
I know what you mean

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Raindance said:


> One year in the rabbit hole...
> View attachment 80934
> 
> 
> One massive pit stop coming up!
> 
> Regards



I need to make me one of those fancy atty stands. At moment im using those single atty stands.

But that is much neater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Clouds4Days said:


> I need to make me one of those fancy atty stands. At moment im using those single atty stands.
> 
> But that is much neater.



Left overs from my front fence. I love DIY, it keeps me out of all sorts of trouble and expense! 
(Expense, well sort of...)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Current operational Vape Family.
> 
> 2 x HHA Stab Wood with Sherman's on top.
> 1 x Hellfire Phantom with Skyline on top.
> 1 x REO P67 with Divo on top.
> View attachment 80091


Those Tanks make the HHA look small lol.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

Bush Vaper said:


> View attachment 78828
> View attachment 78828



I'm thinking of getting the green minikin v2. How do you find it? How's the touch screen? How's the paint job? Is it easily scratched and chipped?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Mahir said:


> I'm thinking of getting the green minikin v2. How do you find it? How's the touch screen? How's the paint job? Is it easily scratched and chipped?


Its awesome. I put my mods through their paces as I have an outdoor job. I have a single tiny paint chip and that was from quite a big fall and I have to say you can barely notice it

The touch screen works great. I know people moan about it but the trick is to completely swipe from the top to the bottom to unlock the screen. Once you figure that out it works like a beaut. Cant go wrong with a minikin bud. Battery life is awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81576
> View attachment 81577
> View attachment 81578
> View attachment 81579
> View attachment 81580
> View attachment 81581
> View attachment 81582
> View attachment 81583
> View attachment 81585
> View attachment 81586




Talk about MODels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81576
> View attachment 81577
> View attachment 81578
> View attachment 81579
> View attachment 81580
> View attachment 81581
> View attachment 81582
> View attachment 81583
> View attachment 81585
> View attachment 81586


This is seriously the most beautiful mods out there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Eleaf iStick 40W - VW Mod
USU
• Kangertech Toptank Mini with RBA
• @KZOR - Creme Soda LOCO

V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
Gateway
• Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
• Lemon Lime II - DIY Stand alone

Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W - VW Mod
@Sir Vape
• Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
• Orange - DIY Recipe

Asmodus Minikin V2 180W VW Mod
@Sir Vape
• Serpent Mini 25mm - Single Coil
• Pina Colada - DIY Recipe

eVic VTwo Mini 75W - VW Mod
@Maxxis
• Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
• M-Scotch-V2 - DIY Recipe

V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
@Sir Vape
• Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
• Lychee - DIY Stand alone - @Soutie

and what a journey this is 
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
@boxerulez

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Deckie

Max said:


> Eleaf iStick 40W - VW Mod
> USU
> • Kangertech Toptank Mini with RBA
> • @KZOR - Creme Soda LOCO
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> Gateway
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lemon Lime II - DIY Stand alone
> 
> Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • Orange - DIY Recipe
> 
> Asmodus Minikin V2 180W VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 25mm - Single Coil
> • Pina Colada - DIY Recipe
> 
> eVic VTwo Mini 75W - VW Mod
> @Maxxis
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • M-Scotch-V2 - DIY Recipe
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lychee - DIY Stand alone - @Soutie
> 
> and what a journey this is
> @Silver
> @Rob Fisher
> @boxerulez
> 
> View attachment 81621
> 
> 
> View attachment 81623


Agreed ... a never ending journey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

Max said:


> Eleaf iStick 40W - VW Mod
> USU
> • Kangertech Toptank Mini with RBA
> • @KZOR - Creme Soda LOCO
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> Gateway
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lemon Lime II - DIY Stand alone
> 
> Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • Orange - DIY Recipe
> 
> Asmodus Minikin V2 180W VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 25mm - Single Coil
> • Pina Colada - DIY Recipe
> 
> eVic VTwo Mini 75W - VW Mod
> @Maxxis
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • M-Scotch-V2 - DIY Recipe
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lychee - DIY Stand alone - @Soutie
> 
> and what a journey this is
> @Silver
> @Rob Fisher
> @boxerulez
> 
> View attachment 81621
> 
> 
> View attachment 81623


Looking good.

Just unboxed my new concentrates and supplies.

As it stands

LIMITLESS MECH
COMBO RDTA
Dougs Awesome Sauce

Ohmsium
Conqueror Mini
Mango Crack

Minikin V2 
Sm25
Bruised Berries

HHA Ares Ultron
SM25
More Awesome Sauce





Max said:


> Eleaf iStick 40W - VW Mod
> USU
> • Kangertech Toptank Mini with RBA
> • @KZOR - Creme Soda LOCO
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> Gateway
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lemon Lime II - DIY Stand alone
> 
> Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • Orange - DIY Recipe
> 
> Asmodus Minikin V2 180W VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 25mm - Single Coil
> • Pina Colada - DIY Recipe
> 
> eVic VTwo Mini 75W - VW Mod
> @Maxxis
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • M-Scotch-V2 - DIY Recipe
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lychee - DIY Stand alone - @Soutie
> 
> and what a journey this is
> @Silver
> @Rob Fisher
> @boxerulez
> 
> View attachment 81621
> 
> 
> View attachment 81623


Looking good.

Just unboxed my new concentrates and supplies.

As it stands

LIMITLESS MECH
COMBO RDTA
Dougs Awesome Sauce

Ohmsium
Conqueror Mini
Mango Crack

Minikin V2 
Sm25
Bruised Berries

HHA Ares Ultron
SM25
More Awesome Sauce








Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Max said:


> Eleaf iStick 40W - VW Mod
> USU
> • Kangertech Toptank Mini with RBA
> • @KZOR - Creme Soda LOCO
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> Gateway
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lemon Lime II - DIY Stand alone
> 
> Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • Orange - DIY Recipe
> 
> Asmodus Minikin V2 180W VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Serpent Mini 25mm - Single Coil
> • Pina Colada - DIY Recipe
> 
> eVic VTwo Mini 75W - VW Mod
> @Maxxis
> • Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil
> • M-Scotch-V2 - DIY Recipe
> 
> V'sso Target Mini 40W - VW Mod
> @Sir Vape
> • Kangertech Toptank Nano - OCC 0.5
> • Lychee - DIY Stand alone - @Soutie
> 
> and what a journey this is
> @Silver
> @Rob Fisher
> @boxerulez
> 
> View attachment 81621
> 
> 
> View attachment 81623



Great to see @Max !
Way to go
All neatly laid out and each setup with its own juice
Just marvellous

This is something non vaper smokers may find very difficult to understand
How exciting the vaping journey is. No matter what juice or devices...


----------



## Max

Well - as it goes @Silver - it was you who sent me the very first "Welcome" when I joined this Forum - 02/10/2016 - 3 weeks after I had stopped smoking "Cold Turkey".

I truly needed something interesting to research and keep my mind occupied instead having that "Lis" to sneak a smoke.

That didn't happen thank goodness - this Forum drew me into the DIY side of things - which meant I could "Treat" my sweet tooth and not gain weight - what a success.

Large people do get larger - sometimes - when large people stop smoking - I haven't - I've lost weight and since I've stopped smoking - my "Taste Buds" have come to life.

@boxerulez has such an awesome - inexhaustible and amazing sense of humour - He is a genuine role model - I don't think he knows it though - for people who need some laughter in their lives when going through difficult times - sorry for talking in the "Third Person" @boxerulez - but that is what I meant when I said - a special "Mentor" - Thank You. 

@Soutie "Triggered" the confidence to start DIY - this is so much fun - a True Hearty word of my sincerest appreciation @Soutie for all your support to date. 

The Journey Continues

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow @Max, just awesome!

Glad to hear
May the journey continue and be filled with lots of excitement along the way

Main thing is you are off the stinkies 
And having a bit of fun while doing so

Winning allround


----------



## Scouse45

Yo robbo @Rob Fisher at the risk of sounding like a big baby, as much as I admire and adore the HE mods u rocking, they simply won't apply to my budget and my HRH will suffocate me in my sleep. I hope u will still be trying out and testing mods of the lower class as ur opinion has quite a bit of sway and ur reviews help out us middle class a lot haha.... I dig all the comparisons u do with new mods and how the tanks fit and so forth. Many of u guys that have been on the forum long time I enjoy to follow ur advice as its well researched and well founded. I generally know that if it's something u will use well, I myself will enjoy it too. Sweet oom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Yo robbo @Rob Fisher at the risk of sounding like a big baby, as much as I admire and adore the HE mods u rocking, they simply won't apply to my budget and my HRH will suffocate me in my sleep. I hope u will still be trying out and testing mods of the lower class as ur opinion has quite a bit of sway and ur reviews help out us middle class a lot haha.... I dig all the comparisons u do with new mods and how the tanks fit and so forth. Many of u guys that have been on the forum long time I enjoy to follow ur advice as its well researched and well founded. I generally know that if it's something u will use well, I myself will enjoy it too. Sweet oom



Understood @Scouse45! I just bought the Serpent Alto... I won't be buying unless something appears to have potential but I will still get the normal stuff... I also recently bought the Minikin Boost and the YiHi Q Mini... so to answer your point... yes I will be...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mavric69

current setup... anyone have any tips for this goddamn Mage Combo??


----------



## Rob Fisher

So in love with this combo I just had to take some more pics... and coupled with some fresh XXX I'm having a Vapegasam right now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @Rob Fisher !
You have tried so much gear you deserve to find something that represents an ultimate vape for you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> So in love with this combo I just had to take some more pics... and coupled with some fresh XXX I'm having a Vapegasam right now!
> View attachment 81827
> View attachment 81828
> View attachment 81829
> View attachment 81830



I like that tank Rob,what is it please?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Gorgeous photos @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Needed some more juice capacity for out and about tomorrow so I redressed the Hussar with the bigger Ultem Tank! Ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

Finally found a place with a green Minikin in stock. This is one helluva beauty this mod, posing next to the AV Gyre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh

Mahir said:


> Finally found a place with a green Minikin in stock. This is one helluva beauty this mod, posing next to the AV Gyre.



Great looking mod this minikins ,, how is that juice ?


----------



## Mahir

Gersh said:


> Great looking mod this minikins ,, how is that juice ?



Its the new international juice Vapemob just got in stock. Its very good but honestly for an 'international juice' it's a bit bland. Maybe I just need to steep him a little bit.


----------



## Nailedit77

Family portrait

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Sickboy77 said:


> Family portrait
> View attachment 82746



I need to update this pic


----------



## incredible_hullk

My go to team... love these... need to contact child support to put some up for adoption...and yes I actually prefer dripbox over DNA 75 sqounker

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

incredible_hullk said:


> My go to team... love these... need to contact child support to put some up for adoption...and yes I actually prefer dripbox over DNA 75 sqounker
> 
> View attachment 84988



Im open to be a foster parent! 


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

incredible_hullk said:


> My go to team... love these... need to contact child support to put some up for adoption...and yes I actually prefer dripbox over DNA 75 sqounker
> 
> View attachment 84988



Dude I wanna see that Blue Goon on that Dot mod box mod. Sexiest mod I've seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mahir said:


> Dude I wanna see that Blue Goon on that Dot mod box mod. Sexiest mod I've seen



@Mahir

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## William Vermaak

My iJoy collection. In my opinion the best tanks and decks to build on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Apollo

Sickboy77 said:


> Family portrait
> View attachment 82746



@Sickboy77 we suffer from the same sickness bruv.

when you like it you gotta have at least two of it!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Apollo

incredible_hullk said:


> @Mahir
> View attachment 84994


 
@incredible_hullk This is some softcore porn man, in future please remember to add the pixelation! 

Too much of pretty!


----------



## Apollo

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 81994
> View attachment 81995
> View attachment 81996
> View attachment 81997
> View attachment 81998
> View attachment 81999
> View attachment 82000
> View attachment 82003
> View attachment 82001
> View attachment 82002



@Rob Fisher

As much as I love looking at all your awesome setups, it hurts! "enter Reo's"

you've got a keen eye for a sexy setup and I'm willing to bet that you've got most of us in awe just by the photos you've uploaded so far.

Mixed emotion here! jealousy vs. love vs. hate?

keep 'em coming either way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Updated family pic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thaabit

Vape crew at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Downscaled my family to the bare minimum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tisha

My Vape Family...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Tisha said:


> My Vape Family...


I think you have more cotton on top of your Pico than i do in all 10 my atomizers.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh @Petrus - you vaping champ!
Love that photo
And all the devices. That purple clurichaun is haunting me.... Hehe

Only a vaping enthusiast can understand this photo and the intricate journey one goes on to arrive at each device and setup...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

PS - @Petrus - whats the white and black one third from the left?
And whats the one on the far right?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> PS - @Petrus - whats the white and black one third from the left?
> And whats the one on the far right?


The Black and White is a SVA Delrin with Odis atty from Italy, the one on the right is a Lost Vape Therion with Kryten atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Petrus - you vaping champ!
> Love that photo
> And all the devices. That purple clurichaun is haunting me.... Hehe
> 
> Only a vaping enthusiast can understand this photo and the intricate journey one goes on to arrive at each device and setup...


@Silver , each device got a specific flavour in it, I NEVER mix my juices and mods/attys. The latest and hopefully the Clurichaun was for a very special tobacco I mixed. So yes I keep book of all my builds/juices and mods.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Beautiful collection @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , each device got a specific flavour in it, I NEVER mix my juices and mods/attys. The latest and hopefully the Clurichaun was for a very special tobacco I mixed. So yes I keep book of all my builds/juices and mods.



Thats so great
Like music to my ears


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> That purple clurichaun is haunting me


Yea........so close to ordering a green one. Just need to save up some more.
@Petrus ...... impressive collection m8.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Yea........so close to ordering a green one. Just need to save up some more.
> @Petrus ...... impressive collection m8.



I am attracted to its 26650 battery @KZOR - because I dont have any mods with 26650 batts. I domt even have a 26650 - but am interested in the additional battery life
And of course the build quality and the feel in the hand. Felt one a while back and it was gorgeous.


----------



## Petrus

KZOR said:


> Yea........so close to ordering a green one. Just need to save up some more.
> @Petrus ...... impressive collection m8.


But I must admit @KZOR , your impressive videos and reviews made me hit the "Proceed to checkout" button quite often

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> I am attracted to its 26650 battery @KZOR - because I dont have any mods with 26650 batts. I domt even have a 26650 - but am interested in the additional battery life
> And of course the build quality and the feel in the hand. Felt one a while back and it was gorgeous.


@Silver I am very impressed with that mod, and yes when I got my first two Basen's 26650 two weeks ago I thought, Geeez did I mistakenly ordered batteries for my Maglite

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Petrus said:


> But I must admit @KZOR , your impressive videos and reviews made me hit the "Proceed to checkout" button quite often


Thanks for the positive feedback.
Busy uploading the latest one : Lost Vapes Epetite 60W 
That's the reason why i am short on cash buying the Paddy squonker but very happy i bought it.


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> View attachment 88587


Awesome collection @Petrus. That Clurichaun (not the colour) is calling met too. I have a 26650 Hohm Slice and the battery life is really convenient @Silver.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Awesome collection @Petrus. That Clurichaun (not the colour) is calling met too. I have a 26650 Hohm Slice and the battery life is really convenient @Silver.



Thanks @Andre 
Ah, when will this gadget craving ever end?
I dont think it will.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I really love the look of the Clurichaun too, there is only one reason i would not buy it and that is i have so many 18650 i dont want to start now with 26650.
I wish it were a dual parellel 18650, i would not even think twice about getting one then.


----------



## PuffPastry

@Rob Fisher Im Loving that collection! where could i get a black and gold driptip like that cute little guy on the left side????


----------



## Rob Fisher

PuffPastry said:


> @Rob Fisher Im Loving that collection! where could i get a black and gold driptip like that cute little guy on the left side????



@PuffPastry I'm not sure which Drip Tip you are referring to? But most of my drip tips I get from @hands in Kokstad! His drip tips are sold at @Sir Vape and here is the link... https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

If you want something specific you can contact him via PM or on his Vendor forum here... https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/hands-customs/


----------



## Nailedit77

Finally got some time to build my new display

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Sickboy77 said:


> View attachment 90386
> Finally got some time to build my new display


Wonder what that is hidden on the top shelf bwahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Surprize


----------



## Mahir

Today my mod collection decreased in size, but increased in value. Love these two setups.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Tristan31

Not all my babies. But my everyday gadgets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tristan31

Mahir said:


> Today my mod collection decreased in size, but increased in value. Love these two setups.



LOVE that's AV. GORGEOUS

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

The weekend arsenal  
(Woodvil isn't operational but hopefully will be joining the rotation from next weekend following receipt of some parts from Maine).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SMOK

Not so big of a collection

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> The weekend arsenal
> (Woodvil isn't operational but hopefully will be joining the rotation from next weekend following receipt of some parts from Maine).
> View attachment 92476


Where is my (the) sunflower p67?
Stunning view BTW!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Where is my (the) sunflower p67?
> Stunning view BTW!


LOL.I knew this was coming.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> LOL.I knew this was coming.....


Don't forget my Blue BB that you are keeping safe for me until I don't need to spend on renovations...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Ok fine @SAVapeGear I'll settle for your silver one.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Ok fine @SAVapeGear I'll settle for your silver one.


There is still a couple in the queue 

Black P67
Grand Hammertone
Penquin SVA DNA75
RNB Billet


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> There is still a couple in the queue
> 
> Black P67
> Grand Hammertone
> Penquin SVA DNA75
> RNB Billet


I forgot about those. .. 
Good thing you are on the ball keeping notes for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Stunning view BTW!


Thanks @Christos - part of the reason I seldom venture out (other than work)!



Christos said:


> Where is my (the) sunflower p67?


 I'm sorry mate, we didn't want you to find out this way... but... sunflower has found a new home and may soon be on a new adventure on the other side of the world, in a land where evods are still king and nicotine seen as the devil. Hopefully May will bring another (black wrinkled) sunflower to my life though.


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> There is still a couple in the queue
> 
> Black P67
> Grand Hammertone
> Penquin SVA DNA75
> RNB Billet


And remember my K5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Christos - part of the reason I seldom venture out (other than work)!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry mate, we didn't want you to find out this way... but... sunflower has found a new home and may soon be on a new adventure on the other side of the world, in a land where evods are still king and nicotine seen as the devil. Hopefully May will bring another (black wrinkled) sunflower to my life though.


That's unfortunate but luckily you dodged a bullet as now I'll stop bugging you 
Can relate to the non wanting to leave home... I hardly leave even for work. My office has this as the main attraction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> The weekend arsenal
> (Woodvil isn't operational but hopefully will be joining the rotation from next weekend following receipt of some parts from Maine).
> View attachment 92476



My goodness @KB_314 , what an epic lineup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

After much chopping and changing, shuffling and bartering... this is what it's come down to... 

I wish I could do this many changes with my real family. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> After much chopping and changing, shuffling and bartering... this is what it's come down to...
> 
> I wish I could do this many changes with my real family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Is a mighty fine collection.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> That Is a mighty fine collection.



Thanx man... I've really through a whole lot of gear before ending up at this. Seems to be the final draft here.... Every item in rotation has a purpose.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Amir said:


> After much chopping and changing, shuffling and bartering... this is what it's come down to...
> 
> I wish I could do this many changes with my real family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks good brother.
Of all those setups brotther which is the one you use as your everday carry?

For me i have found my love for squonking so my guess would be the P67 but diffrent strokes.


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> Looks good brother.
> Of all those setups brotther which is the one you use as your everday carry?
> 
> For me i have found my love for squonking so my guess would be the P67 but diffrent strokes.



Good question... Here goes:
1. SXK BB screen died on me... Being replaced asap
2. P67 is still new. Definitely something I would be willing to rely on. Bulletproof. Fool proof. Might be my new on the road grab and go
3. I like the skyline after a fresh build... Wicking with anything thicker than 60/40 is an issue and it cant keep up with me. I need that thinner 4ml glass.
4. Therion/troll... My current EDC. Thirsty as f#ck... But I'm in my office most of the time teetered to the laptop and juice supply in excess. I was really cozy with this bad boy in hand but I'm currently unsettled due to it failing on me in the week. It has been replaced and I'm also testing the single coil ammit to see how far I can stretch the juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

My current vape family which im really happy with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Colours are more colours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Blu_Marlin

My current vape family. All in use, some more than others as can be seen by the condition of some of the mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> My current vape family. All in use, some more than others as can be seen by the condition of some of the mods.
> View attachment 99816



Oh wow, @Blu_Marlin , only saw this now
What an amazing collection of fine vape gear !!
Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Blu_Marlin said:


> My current vape family. All in use, some more than others as can be seen by the condition of some of the mods.
> View attachment 99816



This is crazy awesome dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mavric69

growing nicely, just need a killer black or marble black rda for the MKL200

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BB's all dressed up with White accessories.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Dismissal said:


> The familia.
> View attachment 102466



You're worse than me with all the juices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Just wanted to share my wee lil vape family that is just starting out.
I don't have my starter vape any more, that went to the Mrs now 

Don't have a swanky set up, they are just standing on my desk at work at the moment

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

ASCIIcat said:


> Just wanted to share my wee lil vape family that is just starting out.
> I don't have my starter vape any more, that went to the Mrs now
> 
> Don't have a swanky set up, they are just standing on my desk at work at the moment
> View attachment 102587


That's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back from a long weekend in JHB and all tanks cleaned and re-wicked and the Vape Family for the week are...
BB Red with Exocet
BB RGB with Ti Flo
Hellfire Phantom with Vapor Giant Mini V4
Senator with Ti Reaper
Wapari Pinecone with Vapor Giant Medium
Meraki V2 with Skyline!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Back from a long weekend in JHB and all tanks cleaned and re-wicked and the Vape Family for the week are...
> BB Red with Exocet
> BB RGB with Ti Flo
> Hellfire Phantom with Vapor Giant Mini V4
> Senator with Ti Reaper
> Wapari Pinecone with Vapor Giant Medium
> Meraki V2 with Skyline!
> View attachment 102955


Stunning @Rob Fisher , are all filed with XXX ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Stunning @Rob Fisher , are all filed with XXX ?



Yip... but I need to build some drippers because I have a few new juices to try.


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... but I need to build some drippers because I have a few new juices to try.


Now for the fun part. All this stunning devices is loaded with XXX, and your best vape/flavor is???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Now for the fun part. All this stunning devices is loaded with XXX, and your best vape/flavor is???



1. Skyline
2. Reaper
3. Exocet and Flo
4. Vapor Giant Mini
5. Vapor Giant Medium

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Rob Fisher said:


> Back from a long weekend in JHB and all tanks cleaned and re-wicked and the Vape Family for the week are...
> BB Red with Exocet
> BB RGB with Ti Flo
> Hellfire Phantom with Vapor Giant Mini V4
> Senator with Ti Reaper
> Wapari Pinecone with Vapor Giant Medium
> Meraki V2 with Skyline!
> View attachment 102955


What an awesome family you have going there. Feeling very jealous  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> 1. Skyline
> 2. Reaper
> 3. Exocet and Flo
> 4. Vapor Giant Mini
> 5. Vapor Giant Medium


Didn't you rate the Reaper above the Skyline for flavour in the latest RR?


----------



## Rob Fisher

aktorsyl said:


> Didn't you rate the Reaper above the Skyline for flavour in the latest RR?



Yes I did... but the Skyline is still the king of RTA"s for me and not sure if the new Meraki with it's DNA75C chip is making the difference but it is so so smooth. Plus the Skyline has never leaked and the Reaper has and despite the leak on fill problem gone with the new deck installed it now has a leak when sitting doing nothing and I have had a chance to play with the wicking to stop it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

So my little vape family has grown a bit and thought I'd show off the whole lot now









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

ASCIIcat said:


> So my little vape family has grown a bit and thought I'd show off the whole lot now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Aaaah! They grow up so fast, don't they? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ASCIIcat said:


> So my little vape family has grown a bit and thought I'd show off the whole lot now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Very colourful indeed @ASCIIcat !
Looks lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Family for the coming week!

From left to right. REO Woodvil with Armor V1, CLZ-X with Skyline, Phantom with Vapor Giant Mini, Meraki V2 with Ti Reaper and Victor Gonsalves with NarBa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Not sure which way it shows all my vape gear. 

Mods
Attys
Tools
Juices

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Family for the coming week!
> 
> From left to right. REO Woodvil with Armor V1, CLZ-X with Skyline, Phantom with Vapor Giant Mini, Meraki V2 with Ti Reaper and Victor Gonsalves with NarBa!
> View attachment 103407



Some very unique pieces of vape gear in this photo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Not sure which way it shows all my vape gear.
> 
> Mods
> Attys
> Tools
> Juices
> 
> 
> View attachment 103412
> View attachment 103413


Quite a lekker collection you have there Anton! 

Those white tools, are they atomizer grip tools? If so, where did you get them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Quite a lekker collection you have there Anton!
> 
> Those white tools, are they atomizer grip tools? If so, where did you get them?



Yes they are att grips and @kimbo helped me with the printing. They are made to work with 22mm and 24mm atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Yes they are att grips and @kimbo helped me with the printing. They are made to work with 22mm and 24mm atties.


Thanks for the info. I'll ask one of the guys at work to print me one


----------



## KZOR

Have not taken a photo in quite a while. Here is everyone except the Sig213 (+Reload), custom dual 3D squonker and BF Therion.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Love that white contraption you have to hold the atties @KZOR 
Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Can you tell us more about it?


Ordered mine from china but they are locally available as well. 
http://www.skullkandivape.co.za/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=77

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Can't believe I'm down to 2 mods, 1 RDA and 1 RTA

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Can't believe I'm down to 2 mods, 1 RDA and 1 RTA


Believe it or not, I'm also whittling down my collection. I haven't sold anything yet, but my Engine Nano, BB, Sapor V2, and Peerless have all gone into storage. In active rotation now I've got:

- Ammit 25 (RTA)
- Skyline (RTA)
- Hadaly (RDA)
- Nautilus 2 (MTL)

For mods I've got:

- Pico Dual (for Hadaly)
- Pico 25 (for Ammit)
- iPower (for Skyline)
- Zelos (for Nautilus)
- Predator (spare)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Believe it or not, I'm also whittling down my collection. I haven't sold anything yet, but my Engine Nano, BB, Sapor V2, and Peerless have all gone into storage. In active rotation now I've got:
> 
> - Ammit 25 (RTA)
> - Skyline (RTA)
> - Hadaly (RDA)
> - Nautilus 2 (MTL)
> 
> For mods I've got:
> 
> - Pico Dual (for Hadaly)
> - Pico 25 (for Ammit)
> - iPower (for Skyline)
> - Zelos (for Nautilus)
> - Predator (spare)


Sad to see the BB in storage but I can't have too much to say about that now can I.
Sounds like a nice collection. Post it up sometime if you don't mind (or link me if you have)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some of the Vape Family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> Some of the Vape Family!
> View attachment 103878



Thats an expensive picture!

Fine art,like a painting...but more fun,when paintings make clouds people normally cry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Some of the Vape Family!
> View attachment 103878


FOOOOOOOKIN ELLLL!
Rob if ever I wanna OD on vape stuff im coming to visit you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sash

KZOR said:


> Ordered mine from china but they are locally available as well.
> http://www.skullkandivape.co.za/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=77



Think I will sign up and order one too. Looks like a very versatile product. Is it easy to clean?


----------



## RayDeny

Vape family growing nicely.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Sash

RayDeny said:


> Vape family growing nicely.
> View attachment 104738


some awesome mechs there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

Only members of my vape family currently. All dressed up tanks to @Oupa and vapour mountain for buttons and new old school derringer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

E.T. said:


> Only members of my vape family currently. All dressed up tanks to @Oupa and vapour mountain for buttons and new old school derringer.
> View attachment 104887



What build are you running in the deringer?


----------



## E.T.

antonherbst said:


> What build are you running in the deringer?



@antonherbst single coil 0.4 kanthal single coil kanthal. Not great flavour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Aegis mod and ammit dual.
Happy camper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Loving each and every one of these setups!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Tanja

RayDeny said:


> Vape family growing nicely.
> View attachment 104738


OOoohhhhhhh... what is that mod second from the right????? The multi-coloured one... It's exactly what I'm looking for!!!


----------



## Tanja

This is my Vape Family... Spot the mod... Hahahahaha!

I am clearly more into making juice than hardware

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> This is my Vape Family... Spot the mod... Hahahahaha!
> 
> I am clearly more into making juice than hardware
> 
> View attachment 104980



Hope you are taking part in the diy juice competition at vapecon?


----------



## Jengz

Tanja said:


> This is my Vape Family... Spot the mod... Hahahahaha!
> 
> I am clearly more into making juice than hardware
> 
> View attachment 104980


That's great, a great vaping Moto to follow... 'find a mod that works and make the juice you love to vape in it'


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Sad to see the BB in storage but I can't have too much to say about that now can I.
> Sounds like a nice collection. Post it up sometime if you don't mind (or link me if you have)


@Dimi, why the Disagree bud?


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> This is my Vape Family... Spot the mod... Hahahahaha!
> 
> I am clearly more into making juice than hardware
> 
> View attachment 104980


Wow @Tanja that is a great collection right there!


----------



## Tanja

antonherbst said:


> Hope you are taking part in the diy juice competition at vapecon?


I'm not good enough for that just yet... Mostly making other people's recipes for now... I only have one or 2 of my own... and they're not worthy...  Maybe one day...



Jengz said:


> That's great, a great vaping Moto to follow... 'find a mod that works and make the juice you love to vape in it'


That's what I'm doing now... But jumping at the opportunity at VapeCon to get a better mod, RTA and RDA... I also want to try the whole DIY coil building thing...



TheV said:


> Wow @Tanja that is a great collection right there!


It's still small really... ordering some more tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> I'm not good enough for that just yet... Mostly making other people's recipes for now... I only have one or 2 of my own... and they're not worthy...  Maybe one day...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing now... But jumping at the opportunity at VapeCon to get a better mod, RTA and RDA... I also want to try the whole DIY coil building thing...
> 
> 
> It's still small really... ordering some more tomorrow...


If you take the DIY coil building thing half as seriously as you do the DIY juice thing you are going to have a great time! 

I'm also looking to do another order for concentrates soon but I'm gonna wait for Vapecon. Hopefully I'll be able to grab a discount voucher of sorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Tanja said:


> I'm not good enough for that just yet... Mostly making other people's recipes for now... I only have one or 2 of my own... and they're not worthy...  Maybe one day...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing now... But jumping at the opportunity at VapeCon to get a better mod, RTA and RDA... I also want to try the whole DIY coil building thing...
> 
> 
> It's still small really... ordering some more tomorrow...



I hear what you are saying but you will never know until you have tried your own mix in the competition. I will be paying attention to your posts in the future for that winning combination. @hands my brother is pushing me to make my own juice aswell and i have not taken the plunge yet. I am already on the coil, rta and rda home makers train. It is a deep hole to get caught in but absolutely amazing and enjoyable. The only advice i van gove you in this whole journey is to read what other people are doing and finding your own "bliss".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> If you take the DIY coil building thing half as seriously as you do the DIY juice thing you are going to have a great time!
> 
> I'm also looking to do another order for concentrates soon but I'm gonna wait for Vapecon. Hopefully I'll be able to grab a discount voucher of sorts.


I was also thinking of waiting for that... but then figured I'm gonna order again next month anyway... so if I do manage to get my hands on some discount vouchers I will just use it with the next month's order...



antonherbst said:


> I hear what you are saying but you will never know until you have tried your own mix in the competition. I will be paying attention to your posts in the future for that winning combination. @hands my brother is pushing me to make my own juice aswell and i have not taken the plunge yet. I am already on the coil, rta and rda home makers train. It is a deep hole to get caught in but absolutely amazing and enjoyable. The only advice i van gove you in this whole journey is to read what other people are doing and finding your own "bliss".


Yeah... the DIY thing does get quite addictive... and you can never have enough concentrates! Hopefully I bite on the whole DIY coil maing thing... my coils are starting to cost a small fortune!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Tanja said:


> Yeah... the DIY thing does get quite addictive... and you can never have enough concentrates! Hopefully I bite on the whole DIY coil maing thing... my coils are starting to cost a small fortune!



Starting to make coils is not complex. Do simple round wire coils to start, then move on from there. 

Only problem is, coils last long - so you don't get to make them often 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> I was also thinking of waiting for that... but then figured I'm gonna order again next month anyway... so if I do manage to get my hands on some discount vouchers I will just use it with the next month's order...
> 
> 
> Yeah... the DIY thing does get quite addictive... and you can never have enough concentrates! Hopefully I bite on the whole DIY coil maing thing... my coils are starting to cost a small fortune!


Just make sure you persist until you get it right. An RDA is easier to start off with considering the wicking is much more forgiving.
It really isn't that difficult though and you have an abundance of knowledge available to you on here.
The best thing about DIY coils for me personally is that the flavor is off the charts compared to stock coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Tanja said:


> OOoohhhhhhh... what is that mod second from the right????? The multi-coloured one... It's exactly what I'm looking for!!!



It's a mod made by Epsilon Mods called the plankton, it is much more purdy in person.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Tanja said:


> I was also thinking of waiting for that... but then figured I'm gonna order again next month anyway... so if I do manage to get my hands on some discount vouchers I will just use it with the next month's order...
> 
> 
> Yeah... the DIY thing does get quite addictive... and you can never have enough concentrates! Hopefully I bite on the whole DIY coil maing thing... my coils are starting to cost a small fortune!


From what I can make out above you are currently running a Sub or Toptank. Just get an RBA for it and cut your DIY coil making teeth with it. It is a very forgiving RBA in terms of wicking and although small not that difficult to build on.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

RayDeny said:


> It's a mod made by Epsilon Mods called the plankton, it is much more purdy in person.


I love it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Raindance said:


> From what I can make out above you are currently running a Sub or Toptank. Just get an RBA for it and cut your DIY coil making teeth with it. It is a very forgiving RBA in terms of wicking and although small not that difficult to build on.
> 
> Regards


That is a pretty good idea!

@Tanja, if you do have a Kanger tank and would like an RBA deck, let me know. I have one at home that you are welcome to have. Mini RBA Plus I believe.


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> That is a pretty good idea!
> 
> @Tanja, if you do have a Kanger tank and would like an RBA deck, let me know. I have one at home that you are welcome to have. Mini RBA Plus I believe.


Thank you so much for the offer!

I have already ordered my new Skyline Clone from @BumbleBee and will collect it at VapeCon...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

Nightwalker said:


> Aegis mod and ammit dual.
> Happy camper
> View attachment 104951


Hey

how is the Aegis? Really intetested in one, just want to hear from a first hand user.


----------



## Nightwalker

Roodt said:


> Hey
> 
> how is the Aegis? Really intetested in one, just want to hear from a first hand user.


It's brilliant. Get proper 26650 batts and build for 60W.
I'm happy. Very happy


----------



## Roodt

Nightwalker said:


> It's brilliant. Get proper 26650 batts and build for 60W.
> I'm happy. Very happy


Sweet. I wanna put a wotofo serpent SMM on it, and do low wats, so it should last a day battery wise. Plus no stress about the mod breaking, i work in a stores/workshop environment, so it's not very mod friendly.


----------



## perryvape

I really like geekvape aegis! Great aegis,fantastic!


----------



## perryvape

perryvape said:


> I really like geekvape aegis! Great aegis,fantastic!


----------



## DaveH

This is my current vape family.
They say 'Variety is the spice of life' ................ maybe I should try it (one day!)
After I get over my pico 'fetish'



Dave

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> This is my current vape family.
> They say 'Variety is the spice of life' ................ maybe I should try it (one day!)
> After I get over my pico 'fetish'
> View attachment 105116
> 
> 
> Dave


Pico/Skyline fetish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

DaveH said:


> This is my current vape family.
> They say 'Variety is the spice of life' ................ maybe I should try it (one day!)
> After I get over my pico 'fetish'
> View attachment 105116
> 
> 
> Dave


What tanks have you got there? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja

Tanja said:


> What tanks have you got there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 @Andre answered my question... I thought that was it... can't wait to get mine... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

Tanja said:


> @Andre answered my question... I thought that was it... can't wait to get mine...
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm sure you will be happy with it. 
Dave


----------



## Tanja

DaveH said:


> I'm sure you will be happy with it.
> Dave


I'm holding thumbs! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> This is my current vape family.
> They say 'Variety is the spice of life' ................ maybe I should try it (one day!)
> After I get over my pico 'fetish'
> View attachment 105116
> 
> 
> Dave



Skylines for life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Amir said:


> Skylines for life
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a good idea 
Dave


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

DaveH said:


> This is my current vape family.
> They say 'Variety is the spice of life' ................ maybe I should try it (one day!)
> After I get over my pico 'fetish'
> View attachment 105116
> 
> 
> Dave



I see variety - there are a variety of colors, levels of juice in the tanks, position on the table, etc. You have a variety mate - well done 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> What a good idea
> Dave



Sometimes you just know... you know?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ van Tonder

And here we are a year later O how the fam has grown....





Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Mac75 said:


>


Awesome collection @Mac75! OL16s for the win!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mac75 said:


>



That is a quality collection @Mac75! And all are in beautiful condition! Chicken Dinner x 7!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Penguin enters the Family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

E.T. said:


> Only members of my vape family currently. All dressed up tanks to @Oupa and vapour mountain for buttons and new old school derringer.
> View attachment 104887


@E.T. you know old school is cool and my way to go of vaping. I still think a Odis 16mm single coil atty will be the best of both worlds on a Reo Grand.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have some awesome setups... but for practicality and an all around awesome device the Billet Box is really hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @E.T. you know old school is cool and my way to go of vaping. I still think a Odis 16mm single coil atty will be the best of both worlds on a Reo Grand.



Where to get that Odis atty? I am interested.


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> Where to get that Odis atty? I am interested.


You must look at overseas vendors, they stock, or buy from Odis direct.


----------



## Halfdaft

antonherbst said:


> Where to get that Odis atty? I am interested.


I'm doing a group buy from a Canadian store that stocks the Odis Atty. If you're keen I'm sure it won't be an issue if we throw one into the order!


----------



## MrDeedz

Not much as I tend to sell and only keep favz instead of hoarding LOL, but from a Pico a year ago, and every month buying new stuff and selling old, eish Im hooked. A VGOD mod, Goon RDA and Snowwolf mini coming sooon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> You must look at overseas vendors, they stock, or buy from Odis direct.





Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm doing a group buy from a Canadian store that stocks the Odis Atty. If you're keen I'm sure it won't be an issue if we throw one into the order!



I am gettig me an original ol16. Thanks for the offer thou. Maybe ill join in on a future group buy


----------



## MrDeedz

@Rob Fisher 
What is this setup, curious on that RDA or what is that shiny thing LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrDeedz said:


> @Rob Fisher
> What is this setup, curious on that RDA or what is that shiny thing LOL
> View attachment 107193



Hehehe... it's the new Entheon from Psyclone Mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Mac75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So many familiar faces 

Great Collection @Mac75

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75

SAVapeGear said:


> So many familiar faces
> 
> Great Collection @Mac75



Haha. True!  thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

My 3 setups for vaping joy at home, in the office and on the road.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> My 3 setups for vaping joy at home, in the office and on the road.
> 
> View attachment 107896


Those setups are simply beautiful my friend. So classy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Those setups are simply beautiful my friend. So classy



I am sitting with a conundrum here. I want a billet box but cannot get myself to sell any of these mods to make funds availible for one. . Guess ill just have to speak with the finance minister(my wife) and try and convince her i need a 4th device.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> I am sitting with a conundrum here. I want a billet box but cannot get myself to sell any of these mods to make funds availible for one. . Guess ill just have to speak with the finance minister(my wife) and try and convince her i need a 4th device.


Think it over and then come spend some quality time with Hulk and make up your mind whether you need a 4th device or another device maybe needs to be replaced... notice the distinct lack of the option to not get a BB, that is very intentional

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Think it over and then come spend some quality time with Hulk and make up your mind whether you need a 4th device or another device maybe needs to be replaced... notice the distinct lack of the option to not get a BB, that is very intentional


Oh the evil. That proposition might just push me over the edge to buy one. Even tho it might be intentional to stop me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh the evil. That proposition might just push me over the edge to buy one. Even tho it might be intentional to stop me.



Hi @antonherbst 
The Billet Box I think is a great device for on the go "press n vape" and portability.
But I don't think its the best for experimenting and bigger clouds etc. 
Its more of a set and forget type thing. 
But that's just my view.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Hi @antonherbst
> The Billet Box I think is a great device for on the go "press n vape" and portability.
> But I don't think its the best for experimenting and bigger clouds etc.
> Its more of a set and forget type thing.
> But that's just my view.



Oh the eveil on the forum this morning. Any advice or opinions about why not and to maybe get a bb is just making me more curious about it. 

I have almost come to the opinion that the billet box has replaced the reo craze. Cause if i look at most of the old reo owners now all have original billet boxes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh the eveil on the forum this morning. Any advice or opinions about why not and to maybe get a bb is just making me more curious about it.
> 
> I have almost come to the opinion that the billet box has replaced the reo craze. Cause if i look at most of the old reo owners now all have original billet boxes.



Lol, we not trying to be evil @antonherbst 
I was just trying to help you to "place" the billet box by giving you my view on where I am finding it fits.

On the point of the Reo owners having Billet Boxes, yes, I would agree with that. 

To me the Billet Box has many similarities with the Reo. Small compact size and all in one type of device. Nice feeling in the hand. 

But the difference is that the Billet Box is a press and vape and the Reo requires squonking. Also, the Reo is mechanical so the battery gets a bit flat about 2/3 through the juice bottle, whereas the Billet Box vape (at 25W in my case) goes on for about 2.5 tankfuls at the same intensity. So thats a nice thing.

Only drawback with the Billet Box is that the coil and wick is not as accessible as the Reo's topper. My RM2 I can rewick very quickly without any fuss. Billet Box I am still new to and it requires a few more steps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lol, we not trying to be evil @antonherbst
> I was just trying to help you to "place" the billet box by giving you my view on where I am finding it fits.
> 
> On the point of the Reo owners having Billet Boxes, yes, I would agree with that.
> 
> To me the Billet Box has many similarities with the Reo. Small compact size and all in one type of device. Nice feeling in the hand.
> 
> But the difference is that the Billet Box is a press and vape and the Reo requires squonking. Also, the Reo is mechanical so the battery gets a bit flat about 2/3 through the juice bottle, whereas the Billet Box vape (at 25W in my case) goes on for about 2.5 tankfuls at the same intensity. So thats a nice thing.
> 
> Only drawback with the Billet Box is that the coil and wick is not as accessible as the Reo's topper. My RM2 I can rewick very quickly without any fuss. Billet Box I am still new to and it requires a few more steps.


Oh me and the dual icon thing again. I do agree with what you are saying about the billet box and your post helps me with maybe not taking a billet box as i like the custom thing more and "IF" i get a billet box one day it might be used for just the cause of vaping xxx. Thank you Silver for your view of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh me and the dual icon thing again. I do agree with what you are saying about the billet box and your post helps me with maybe not taking a billet box as i like the custom thing more and "IF" i get a billet box one day it might be used for just the cause of vaping xxx. Thank you Silver for your view of it.



But

That's just my view - so don't only take my word for it....

ok, that was a bit evil...
hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

I think ill have a run with @the


Silver said:


> But
> 
> That's just my view - so don't only take my word for it....
> 
> ok, that was a bit evil...
> hehe



I think ill take hulk from @TheV for a taste run and then decide. Thanks for the not so evil post @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Hi @antonherbst
> The Billet Box I think is a great device for on the go "press n vape" and portability.
> But I don't think its the best for experimenting and bigger clouds etc.
> Its more of a set and forget type thing.
> But that's just my view.


I completely agree and I think this is exactly why the BB will be perfect for @antonherbst 



antonherbst said:


> I think ill have a run with @the
> 
> 
> I think ill take hulk from @TheV for a taste run and then decide. Thanks for the not so evil post @Silver


Anytime buddy  Blue Crane het n lekker view en koppie koffie wat vir ons wag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Latest photo of my vape family. If all goes well i might just keep all my mods. I dreaded having to get rid of one of them.



And i vape on all of them on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That looks great @antonherbst 

I think 4 or 5 mods is the ideal number - even though many of us have more

Gives one enough backup, juice and vape variety while still manageable to maintain and look after.

What juices you got in them?


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> That looks great @antonherbst
> 
> I think 4 or 5 mods is the ideal number - even though many of us have more
> 
> Gives one enough backup, juice and vape variety while still manageable to maintain and look after.
> 
> What juices you got in them?



Hi @Silver 

SXmini = VGOD lemon crisp
Athena = VGOD mango mist
REO = VM XXX
SXK bb = vapeking Amarula fruit

All these flavors are amazing in my flavor profile and have brought multiple bottles of them already in the past. This i why i need to start DIY'ing as i have a simple taste that should be easy to mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> That looks great @antonherbst
> 
> I think 4 or 5 mods is the ideal number - even though many of us have more
> 
> Gives one enough backup, juice and vape variety while still manageable to maintain and look after.
> 
> What juices you got in them?



Oh and just before i forget. I am not sure what a 5th mod for me would be as these 4 devices are amazing for my vaping style. it would have to be something really extraordinary to grab my attention. Maybe @Christos will let that beautiful Wapari Nano go one day (at least 4 years from now before i can afford that) then i might have a 5th device in my arsenal of vape gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Oh and just before i forget. I am not sure what a 5th mod for me would be as these 4 devices are amazing for my vaping style. it would have to be something really extraordinary to grab my attention. Maybe @Christos will let that beautiful Wapari Nano go one day (at least 4 years from now before i can afford that) then i might have a 5th device in my arsenal of vape gear.



Looks like you have your bases well covered with those four
BB is a great portable and good allrounder
Temp control mod - reliable sx mini i assume
Athena - a gorgeous regulated (in my world it would probably become a home device, too scared to damage it)
Reo - rock solid mech squonker

Perhaps a regulated squonker or an ultra stealth portable might be a next option. Who knows


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Looks like you have your bases well covered with those four
> BB is a great portable and good allrounder
> Temp control mod - reliable sx mini i assume
> Athena - a gorgeous regulated (in my world it would probably become a home device, too scared to damage it)
> Reo - rock solid mech squonker
> 
> Perhaps a regulated squonker or an ultra stealth portable might be a next option. Who knows



Oh the temptations are big but as you said these four cover me quite well. 

The billet box and the reo will now become my all rounders and the athena stays at home for dripping and yes i do not want to damage it. That green wood look amazing. The SX mini will soon be stripped for a powder coating on the panels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Latest photo of my vape family. If all goes well i might just keep all my mods. I dreaded having to get rid of one of them.
> View attachment 108179
> 
> 
> And i vape on all of them on a daily basis.


What a lekker line up! I just knew the BB would fit right in there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> What a lekker line up! I just knew the BB would fit right in there



Yes, you knew me to well when that sale came on. I am glad i grabbed the bb. It is an amazing setup and now that i have used it for a couple of days i can surely see the appeal of it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> That looks great @antonherbst
> 
> I think 4 or 5 mods is the ideal number - even though many of us have more
> 
> Gives one enough backup, juice and vape variety while still manageable to maintain and look after.
> 
> What juices you got in them?


@Silver......say again 4 or 5 the ideal number? Why didn't you warn me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @Silver......say again 4 or 5 the ideal number? Why didn't you warn me



If possible could you post a photo of that vape family(as per @Silver no less than 4 devices needs to be in that picture) you own @Petrus


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> If possible could you post a photo of that vape family(as per @Silver no less than 4 devices needs to be in that picture) you own @Petrus



Lol @antonherbst 

@Petrus would need a VERY wide angle lens or stand very far away. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lol @antonherbst
> 
> @Petrus would need a VERY wide angle lens or stand very far away. Hehe



Or a display cabinet like Rob has for his vape mods?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, in the meantime I have 3 Billet Boxes and 2 new squonker, will update asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> View attachment 108229



Oh wow. That is a winner collection so far. Wow. Wow. Wow. If i may ask how many of them do you vape on? All in a rotation or are some used with special occasions? 

That is really a good looking collection


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> View attachment 108229



Such a colourful high quality collection @Petrus!
Stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, each mod is dedicated to a certain flavour and build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst, each mod is dedicated to a certain flavour and build.



Oh wow. That is even more amazing. Having a sweetspot for each flavor you vape is a vapers dream. I have 4 setups that i know where the sweet spots are i am pretty happy with each one. That collection of yours is very special and unique.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

So this is pretty much where I'm finding myself with my vape family at the moment:





BB + Exocet for my pocket mod
Alien + SMM for my tank setup
Therion BF + Wasp for my squonk setup

I feel very well covered with the gear that I currently have

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> So this is pretty much where I'm finding myself with my vape family at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB + Exocet for my pocket mod
> Alien + SMM for my tank setup
> Therion BF + Wasp for my squonk setup
> 
> I feel very well covered with the gear that I currently have


Spoilt brat! Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> So this is pretty much where I'm finding myself with my vape family at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB + Exocet for my pocket mod
> Alien + SMM for my tank setup
> Therion BF + Wasp for my squonk setup
> 
> I feel very well covered with the gear that I currently have



Awesome setups @TheV
I am just searching for the boxer and cant seem to find it in the picture?  Must be that the wasp has been asigned to a new toy?  
You need a new bf rda for the boxer. Maybe just a second wasp?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

TheV said:


> So this is pretty much where I'm finding myself with my vape family at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB + Exocet for my pocket mod
> Alien + SMM for my tank setup
> Therion BF + Wasp for my squonk setup
> 
> I feel very well covered with the gear that I currently have


Looks dope bud!
How's the Therion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> Spoilt brat! Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That is how I roll! 



antonherbst said:


> Awesome setups @TheV
> I am just searching for the boxer and cant seem to find it in the picture?  Must be that the wasp has been asigned to a new toy?
> You need a new bf rda for the boxer. Maybe just a second wasp?


Thanks bud 
The Therion has taken over the duties of the Boxer hey. The Boxer was to try out squonking. The Therion is the investment considering I like it 
The Boxer already has a new home (it will be delivered to @Amir in the near future)



Halfdaft Customs said:


> Looks dope bud!
> How's the Therion?


Thanks man 
Absolutely loving the Therion so far. I was concerned that it might be too big but that is not the case. It is heavy for a single 18650 mod but that is because it seems to be build really well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> That is how I roll!


Hahahahaha... I didn't expect anything less!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> Hahahahaha... I didn't expect anything less!


I do however need to stop rolling ... otherwise I will roll myself into some serious financial trouble... "nog net enetjie!"  hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Part of it










Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

e



my vape family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Amir

E.T. said:


> e
> View attachment 108692
> View attachment 108693
> View attachment 108694
> my vape family



That's some cool gear there bro... Please do share your thoughts on the 3D printed ones in the 3D printed mech squonker thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

This is not my Vape Family, but rather my family's vape. The two boys on either side (their birthday presents yesterday) my VTInbox, and my ex-Minikin (confiscated) by my daughter. We are getting ready to go to the wedding 






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

E.T. said:


> e
> View attachment 108692
> View attachment 108693
> View attachment 108694
> my vape family



Beautiful @E.T. !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Getting closer to nirvana...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational Vape Family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Maintaining a fleet of 11 in operation takes some work @Rob Fisher 
Respect.

I can get it up to about 5 or 6, but then I slack off and before I know it a day or two later I'm sucking fumes again...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

I wish I could press a button and get all my favourite gear pitstopped exactly the way I like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Finally - I have a family too  iPanther and the Coppervape squonker are not in commission yet.






Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finally - I have a family too  iPanther and the Coppervape squonker are not in commission yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is an awesome family so far. Maybe @TheV needs to take note of the mods here and try them in his search for his happy place. BB and Alien with smm he owns already. The rest looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finally - I have a family too  iPanther and the Coppervape squonker are not in commission yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I assume you back safely @RenaldoRheeder 
Lovely photo and very colourful mods. That VT Inbox (I think) is beautiful

Is the time on the Revenger correct? 18h05?
Are you two hours behind us there in Nigeria?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> I assume you back safely @RenaldoRheeder
> Lovely photo and very colourful mods. That VT Inbox (I think) is beautiful
> 
> Is the time on the Revenger correct? 18h05?
> Are you two hours behind us there in Nigeria?



@Silver - We are safely back thanks. I must set the time right - we are 1 hour behind SA. Still unpacking and finding place for everything, but vaping up a storm 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - We are safely back thanks. I must set the time right - we are 1 hour behind SA. Still unpacking and finding place for everything, but vaping up a storm
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad you back safe - only seeing the trail now of your other posts - hehe

PS - That clock worries me that its not set correctly - we will give you till tomorrow at noon to set it right and post a pic, otherwise we will be calling on the seed planter aka finesmaster

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Glad you back safe - only seeing the trail now of your other posts - hehe
> 
> PS - That clock worries me that its not set correctly - we will give you till tomorrow at noon to set it right and post a pic, otherwise we will be calling on the seed planter aka finesmaster



My humble apologies to all and sundry. Here we are. Please note that I am an hour behind do your time. I trust that forgiveness in abundance is forthcoming 









Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That is fabulous @RenaldoRheeder 
635am there
Much better!

Out of interest, does that clock stay on permanently?
Or does it disappear when the mod goes to "sleep"?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> That is fabulous @RenaldoRheeder
> 635am there
> Much better!
> 
> Out of interest, does that clock stay on permanently?
> Or does it disappear when the mod goes to "sleep"?



I have not played much with the settings, but for now the screen goes from normal, to the clock, and then it sleeps









Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

My familia - with a new addition in the foreground

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't find the original thread so let's start a new one! Unless someone else can find it and I'll merge the threads!
> 
> All the Woodvils are gone... new ones coming as soon as Rob at Reosmods releases them which shouldn't be too long!
> 
> View attachment 21235


This was 2015. Times have changed me thinks.

Almost two years in (for me) and looking back it is actually difficult to believe the difference between then and now. I remember thinking paying more than R500.00 for a mod to be ridiculous, only nutters did stuff like that. Hehehe.

Talking about now, my current rotation:


Strangely enough, only the clone runs genuine juice, the real deals run DIY...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> This was 2015. Times have changed me thinks.
> 
> Almost two years in (for me) and looking back it is actually difficult to believe the difference between then and now. I remember thinking paying more than R500.00 for a mod to be ridiculous, only nutters did stuff like that. Hehehe.
> 
> Talking about now, my current rotation:
> View attachment 110378
> 
> Strangely enough, only the clone runs genuine juice, the real deals run DIY...
> 
> Regards



Those are some awesome mods there. Specially the bb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

My current rotation.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst

The family vape collection

Reo x2 mine
Mech mine
Minivolt x2 finance managers
Sxmini will be on loan to my sister

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

Not my entire family but my daily rotation

Cloudmaker whiteout sx350j with a dead rabbit
Hstone Bane sith edition with a troll
Paranormal dna166 with goon v1.5






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Mr. B said:


> Not my entire family but my daily rotation
> 
> Cloudmaker whiteout sx350j with a dead rabbit
> Hstone Bane sith edition with a troll
> Paranormal dna166 with goon v1.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



That Mech looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

The current collection:

RSQ + Solo
Epetite + Skyline
BB + Exocet
Pico + SMM
Ohmsmium + Entheon

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mr. B

antonherbst said:


> That Mech looks amazing.


Thanks bud! It's a clone but it works great and is very well made. It feels heavier than the cloudmaker


----------



## antonherbst

Mr. B said:


> Thanks bud! It's a clone but it works great and is very well made. It feels heavier than the cloudmaker


It looks the business of a original.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> The current collection:
> 
> RSQ + Solo
> Epetite + Skyline
> BB + Exocet
> Pico + SMM
> Ohmsmium + Entheon



Such a great and wide variety of setups @TheV !
If i may ask, how do you find the entheon versus the solo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Such a great and wide variety of setups @TheV !
> If i may ask, how do you find the entheon versus the solo?


Thanks @Silver 

Keep in mind that the Solo is a clone so the comparison is a little bit unfair ... but here goes anyway:
The Entheon definitely has better flavor
Because the Solo is so low profile it gets hot fairly quickly
The tip on the Solo has a shorter base because the coil is so close to the top so finding a tip the fits is a bit tricky
I prefer the build deck on the Entheon

I've put the Entheon on the RSQ for now.
I'll likely put the Solo up for sale soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Keep in mind that the Solo is a clone so the comparison is a little bit unfair ... but here goes anyway:
> The Entheon definitely has better flavor
> Because the Solo is so low profile it gets hot fairly quickly
> The tip on the Solo has a shorter base because the coil is so close to the top so finding a tip the fits is a bit tricky
> I prefer the build deck on the Entheon
> 
> I've put the Entheon on the RSQ for now.
> I'll likely put the Solo up for sale soon



Thanks for the feedback
I saw a few guys selling their entheons in the classifieds lately
Not sure why, maybe they prefer more airflow. I assume the entheon is more for restricted airflow


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> I saw a few guys selling their entheons in the classifieds lately
> Not sure why, maybe they prefer more airflow. I assume the entheon is more for restricted airflow


The draw on the Entheon is fairly restricted but not as much as the Hadaly.
I'm vaping mine on about 1/4 open and find it a fantastic draw ... but this is all personal preference.
If you wanted a big airy vape then the Entheon would certainly disappoint.
I've even seen some guys list it as one of the worst of 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> The draw on the Entheon is fairly restricted but not as much as the Hadaly.
> I'm vaping mine on about 1/4 open and find it a fantastic draw ... but this is all personal preference.
> If you wanted a big airy vape then the Entheon would certainly disappoint.
> I've even seen some guys list it as one of the worst of 2017



I agree with you @TheV - defenitely more airy than the Hadaly. I just did a quick build this morning - was a bit confusing with all the parts . I'm happy - so it will stay. (And just to keep it on topic - she will stay in the family)







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I agree with you @TheV - defenitely more airy than the Hadaly. I just did a quick build this morning - was a bit confusing with all the parts . I'm happy - so it will stay. (And just to keep it on topic - she will stay in the family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Right? You get so many parts with this atty. Looks like you figured it out though.
What build did you do?

Oh and snap

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Right? You get so many parts with this atty. Looks like you figured it out though.
> What build did you do?



I just chucked in a pre-built fused Clapton that came with some or other something that I got.





Will do a better coil sometime 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Hooked

Zegee said:


> My little family
> 
> View attachment 21264



@Zegee Those look smart!! I love the two in the middle - what are they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Hooked said:


> @Zegee Those look smart!! I love the two in the middle - what are they?


Shoo that was many moons ago let me have a think about this one and come back to you. Sorry man old age

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> My vape family on a misty winter's day in Koringberg:



@Andre What a lovely pic!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

@Hooked comment has brought back lots of memories so I felt I should update the family portrait.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Zegee said:


> @Hooked comment has brought back lots of memories so I felt I should update the family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Lol @Zegee, when @Hooked posted that I went to go look what she was referring to
And them saw that was in 2015. Feels like a decade ago.
I recall the atty on the mech on the right in that old pic which has the dog on it. Wasnt it the Doge. I had one but the drip tip felt like a pool pipe to me in those days. Lol. @Yiannaki built it for me i think with 24g wire at a breakfast and i thought i was the business blowing massive clouds. Only problem is i didnt have appropriate low nic juice so @Paulie had to give me some. Hehe


----------



## Zegee

Silver said:


> Lol @Zegee, when @Hooked posted that I went to go look what she was referring to
> And them saw that was in 2015. Feels like a decade ago.
> I recall the atty on the mech on the right in that old pic which has the dog on it. Wasnt it the Doge. I had one but the drip tip felt like a pool pipe to me in those days. Lol. @Yiannaki built it for me i think with 24g wire at a breakfast and i thought i was the business blowing massive clouds. Only problem is i didnt have appropriate low nic juice so @Paulie had to give me some. Hehe


@Silver yes the copper was the doge and the black was the mmmmmmm @Gazzacpt what was the name again.
It does feel like forever however as much as things have changed alot has remained the same. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tai

Zegee said:


> @Hooked comment has brought back lots of memories so I felt I should update the family portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wow, now thats a propper collection bro...awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> @Silver yes the copper was the doge and the black was the mmmmmmm @Gazzacpt what was the name again.
> It does feel like forever however as much as things have changed alot has remained the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


TOBH Atty. I still have mine. Still does the trick for massive flavour.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Tai said:


> Wow, now thats a propper collection bro...awesome


Thank you sir 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Here's mine








Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Waw! That is quite a collection! 
You actually get the time to use them all?

Regards


----------



## Zegee

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice kit bro 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Raindance said:


> Waw! That is quite a collection!
> You actually get the time to use them all?
> 
> Regards


I close my eyes n choose


Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Wow, what a great vape family @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Awesome collection! And your favourite squonker?


----------



## shaun2707

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Damn bud, that’s a serious collection. Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Andre said:


> Awesome collection! And your favourite squonker?


Monark 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ghanim

My tubes I daily, with the exception of the rose finch. It's affectionately known as Dirty Gerty, for obvious reasons. Also in my little vape trove is a Therion133 with a red door. It rarely leaves the house, let alone my sight.
Now to find OG Goon caps. Holla at your boy if you have any

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, nice tubes @Ghanim !
Dirty Gerty, lol, hehe


----------



## Hooked

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


@Irfaan Ebrahim That's some family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghanim

Silver said:


> Wow, nice tubes @Ghanim !
> Dirty Gerty, lol, hehe


Thanks bud! It's a bit flattering coming from you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

TheV said:


> Right? You get so many parts with this atty. Looks like you figured it out though.
> What build did you do?
> 
> Oh and snap



@TheV , is that a 510 drip tip? It looks gorgeous! I want to have to need one in my life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JB1987 said:


> @TheV , is that a 510 drip tip? It looks gorgeous! I want to have to need one in my life!


Thanks @JB1987. Yes indeed it is sir 

















It is a @hands tip. You should be able to get them at @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mahir

The 3 Brothers ft Evic twins

Coppervape Skyline / Evic VTC 
Psyclone mods Hadaly / Evic VTC 
Goon v1 / Kennedy 24 mech

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Mahir said:


> The 3 Brothers ft Evic twins
> 
> Coppervape Skyline / Evic VTC
> Psyclone mods Hadaly / Evic VTC
> Goon v1 / Kennedy 24 mech
> 
> View attachment 115477


Those VTC's, much underestimated little stormtroopers those. They just go on and on and on.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

Raindance said:


> Those VTC's, much underestimated little stormtroopers those. They just go on and on and on.
> 
> Regards



Indeed. Not only do they last for years, the size, form factor and light weight is awesome. Perfect pocket mod if you don't own a Billet box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

So this is where it’s at currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

RTA's for the win!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Thought it was time to introduce my family. Only the Pico outstanding, it is on Holliday in George with a friend. Have a present for it when it returns, Serpent mini RTA and heat sink adapter to make sure it fits



Each one has its place in my journey, and I am loving it more and more. Therion 166 with Crius 2 RTA, Therion 75 with Zeus RTA, Oceanus with Avo 24 RDTA, Aegis with OBS Nano RTA, Captain with OBS Nano RTA, Dagger with Conqueror RTA, RSQ with Solo RDA, Pico Squeeze with Wasp RDA. And front row the extras that complete the picture, Peerless RDA, Troll RTA and the last member of the Nano RTA triplets.
Happy clouds to all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Room Fogger said:


> Thought it was time to introduce my family. Only the Pico outstanding, it is on Holliday in George with a friend. Have a present for it when it returns, Serpent mini RTA and heat sink adapter to make sure it fits
> 
> View attachment 115988
> 
> Each one has its place in my journey, and I am loving it more and more. Therion 166 with Crius 2 RTA, Therion 75 with Zeus RTA, Oceanus with Avo 24 RDTA, Aegis with OBS Nano RTA, Captain with OBS Nano RTA, Dagger with Conqueror RTA, RSQ with Solo RDA, Pico Squeeze with Wasp RDA. And front row the extras that complete the picture, Peerless RDA, Troll RTA and the last member of the Nano RTA triplets.
> Happy clouds to all!



Great collection there @Room Fogger !
No shortage of vape options or juice varieties on tap


----------



## Caramia

In September, Letaba, Kruger Park.
Currently sans the Minikin V2, Fooksies, the Rainbow Inbox (and the "others" that did not make the cut for the trip) - will have to do an updated pic soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> In September, Letaba, Kruger Park.
> Currently sans the Minikin V2, Fooksies, the Rainbow Inbox (and the "others" that did not make the cut for the trip) - will have to do an updated pic soon
> View attachment 116085



Oh wow, @Caramia !
Letaba rocks!
Very jelly. Enjoy to the max!

Hows the temperature now? Must be very hot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Oh wow, @Caramia !
> Letaba rocks!
> Very jelly. Enjoy to the max!
> 
> Hows the temperature now? Must be very hot?


I LOVE Letaba - This was in September, was not too bad at around higher 20s, lower 30s, now it is around 35-40.
I'll post updated family pics as soon as we are back in my "tuin", we expect either higher 40s or freezing temps, which is the norm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> In September, Letaba, Kruger Park.
> Currently sans the Minikin V2, Fooksies, the Rainbow Inbox (and the "others" that did not make the cut for the trip) - will have to do an updated pic soon
> View attachment 116085


Epic @Caramia !

I don't know how you find the time to keep all those devices maintained! Anything more than three and I start just leaving them and forgetting them all over the place!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> Epic @Caramia !
> 
> I don't know how you find the time to keep all those devices maintained! Anything more than three and I start just leaving them and forgetting them all over the place!


And giving Hubby a hernia - he didn't know I had this many in use
But it is pretty much only a re-wick every time I want to use one, depending on the flavour already in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

Amir said:


> So this is where it’s at currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That e-pipe thingy looks so cool! What's it called? How much does a setup like that cost and where can I buy one?


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Great collection there @Room Fogger !
> No shortage of vape options or juice varieties on tap


I agree, I love a variety of flavours and sometimes do 5 or 6 flavours a day. Also nice to not have to keep on changing tanks the whole day!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some of mine














Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some of mine















Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir

Mahir said:


> That e-pipe thingy looks so cool! What's it called? How much does a setup like that cost and where can I buy one?



Kamrytech I think its called and it was available at Noonclouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> View attachment 116097



i so badly want that Goon style Hadaly drip tip


----------



## Caramia

The current squonker situation, only missing the DotSquonk, but that is my BDay box to myself and already wrapped

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Such a great squonk collection @Caramia !
Wow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Such a great squonk collection @Caramia !
> Wow


Thanx @Silver!
Just a pity I cannot find 14500 batts for the REO minini (100), only have two, so that one is a "stay at home with Paulies Coffee Cake or WV Good Boy Reserve" vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Silver!
> Just a pity I cannot find 14500 batts for the REO minini (100), only have two, so that one is a "stay at home with Paulies Coffee Cake or WV Good Boy Reserve" vape.



Pity

Maybe you just need to import some - maybe one of the vendors can help you to find it


----------



## KZOR

Caramia said:


> The current squonker situation


Quality collection of note. 
Very impressed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> Quality collection of note.
> Very impressed.


Thank you @KZOR!
I deeply appreciate that, xx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

My current usage vape family. Not including the spare. 




Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

DaveH said:


> My current usage vape family. Not including the spare.
> 
> View attachment 116261
> 
> 
> Dave


They look absolutely great. Can't wait for mine to get back from its Holliday! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

DaveH said:


> My current usage vape family. Not including the spare.
> 
> View attachment 116261
> 
> 
> Dave



Slow and steady wins the race... Love the consistency!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Room Fogger said:


> Can't wait for mine to get back from its Holliday! Enjoy!


Did it go on its own?
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

DaveH said:


> Did it go on its own?
> Dave


Actually went with a friend who is trying to stop, and it is a pleasure to run and use. Missing the little one, even bought him a present for when it gets back, heat sink adapter and a new RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

For all those wondering ........... (well there must be one) ...................... what's the spare 
No surprise for guessing a Skyline (clone) and a pico.




Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

DaveH said:


> My current usage vape family. Not including the spare.
> 
> View attachment 116261
> 
> 
> Dave



@DaveH Love the colours of the one on the left!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

DaveH said:


> For all those wondering ........... (well there must be one) ...................... what's the spare
> No surprise for guessing a Skyline (clone) and a pico.
> 
> View attachment 116264
> 
> 
> Dave


Awesome variety! Hahaha... i don't blame you... the skyline is amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StevenChen

Matt is nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Where does a person find these giant juice pads? Are they available locally at all?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

getting there slowly

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton

my family of squeezas

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love the Desce Bags to protect my Vape Family!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love the Desce Bags to protect my Vape Family!
> View attachment 118886



Im Glad to see the Therion gets its own bag uncle @Rob Fisher hows the Panama holding up in it ?


----------



## Petrus

KZOR said:


> View attachment 116097


Beautiful @KZOR , but I detect one problem.......19 mods? You need one more for that lucky 20!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Caramia said:


> Thanx @Silver!
> Just a pity I cannot find 14500 batts for the REO minini (100), only have two, so that one is a "stay at home with Paulies Coffee Cake or WV Good Boy Reserve" vape.


@Caramia , maybe you must chat to @Rob Fisher , he hits the offshore stores on a regular basis, just maybe he can source you some.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Caramia , maybe you must chat to @Rob Fisher , he hits the offshore stores on a regular basis, just maybe he can source you some.



Batteries are a bit of an issue because FedEx always want to ship them separately... and that costs...

IMR have stock but they only ship to the US... https://www.imrbatteries.com/mxjo-14500-700mah-flat-top-battery/

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

These guys do ship to SA!

https://www.illumn.com/14500-nitecore-nl147-750-mah-protected-button-top.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Im Glad to see the Therion gets its own bag uncle @Rob Fisher hows the Panama holding up in it ?



Actually it's handling life just fine... it seems it's XXX that hates Squonkers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Nitecore has a shop in SA @Silver 
* Email: Sales@NiteCoreSA.co.za *
*Louis: 083 410 6005 / Celesti: 082 825 8442 *


*Address: 206B Raymond Street, Waterkloof Ridge, Pretoria *
*You can buy them online *
*Price for 14500s is R 195*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love the Desce Bags to protect my Vape Family!
> View attachment 118886



I love colours and the first thing that I noticed was that most of the time you matched the mod with the bag. Looking good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nitecore has a shop in SA @Silver
> * Email: Sales@NiteCoreSA.co.za *
> *Louis: 083 410 6005 / Celesti: 082 825 8442 *
> 
> 
> *Address: 206B Raymond Street, Waterkloof Ridge, Pretoria *
> *You can buy them online *
> *Price for 14500s is R 195*



Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon 
I actually bought my first Nitecore i4 charger from them before there were many local vaping vendors.
Its still going and is used to this day every day - like 3.5 years later !

I think it was @Caramia that wanted those batts, just check the amp limit is 3.5A and that may be overstated. So about 1.5 ohms and above for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon
> I actually bought my first Nitecore i4 charger from them before there were many local vaping vendors.
> Its still going and is used to this day every day - like 3.5 years later !
> 
> I think it was @Caramia that wanted those batts, just check the amp limit is 3.5A and that may be overstated. So about 1.5 ohms and above for that


Thanx @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Silver, I am just a little concerned regarding these and vaping, I cannot find anything about them, no reviews, nothing.
But might give them a go


----------



## RayDeny

I’ve been looking for some AW 14500 batteries for long. Finding them very hard to find as well and weary of the nitrcore ones, be happier with the AW’s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

Only 4 mods in my arsenal and i love each one of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Lovely @antonherbst 
Wow, that SX Mini Skyline setup looks so tall compared to the others. Makes the others look tiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lovely @antonherbst
> Wow, that SX Mini Skyline setup looks so tall compared to the others. Makes the others look tiny!



But that sx mini is so easy in the hands. And the board delivers a smooth vape. I love it so much i will never get rid of it. It will have to die for me to replace it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

This is the vape fam at the moment. There's a few tanks, RDAs and an RTA missing from the pic since they don't have mods to sit on (yet). The fam is slowly growing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## antonherbst

Carnival said:


> This is the vape fam at the moment. There's a few tanks, RDAs and an RTA missing from the pic since they don't have mods to sit on (yet). The fam is slowly growing!
> 
> View attachment 120222



Sorry for the stupidity but the mod on the left is a what?


----------



## Carnival

antonherbst said:


> Sorry for the stupidity but the mod on the left is a what?



Smok T-Priv.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

My Current Squonk Vape Family. Which i use in Rotation a diffrent setup on a weekly basis.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> My Current Squonk Vape Family. Which i use in Rotation a diffrent setup on a weekly basis.
> 
> View attachment 120278


Squonking love. Beautiful setup @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Squonking love. Beautiful setup @Clouds4Days



Thanks @Petrus . Squonk life for the win 

I still use my MTL RTA on a daily basis as i have yet to find a MTL squonk atty i enjoy.

I know chuthulu was bringing out a MTL RDA with a off center drip tip maybe i should try it out.


----------



## Hooked

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Love the e-pipe!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Lovely @antonherbst
> Wow, that SX Mini Skyline setup looks so tall compared to the others. Makes the others look tiny!



Just a comparison against a 15cm ruler.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Current vape fam in rotation. Each one with a unique purpose and different vape style. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Amir said:


> Current vape fam in rotation. Each one with a unique purpose and different vape style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir And once again my eyes are drawn to the pipe. I think I'll have to get one of those. As if my vaping isn't enough, I can just imagine the reaction to a woman with a pipe in my little, oh-so-conservative town - that would really rock the boat . Seriously though, when I was still a smoker someone allowed me to use his pipe for a weekend and I loved it - just not the schlepp of all the fiddling, which is also what I don't like about vaping!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Hooked said:


> @Amir And once again my eyes are drawn to the pipe. I think I'll have to get one of those. As if my vaping isn't enough, I can just imagine the reaction to a woman with a pipe in my little, oh-so-conservative town - that would really rock the boat . Seriously though, when I was still a smoker someone allowed me to use his pipe for a weekend and I loved it - just not the schlepp of all the fiddling, which is also what I don't like about vaping!



Thanks. The pipe really does have a bourgeois funk kind of vibe to it and it’s really satisfying to sit back and reflect with the pipe and good coffee in hand. Sounds very cliche but I find it quite therapeutic after a long stressful day at the office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Current vape family rotation

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I have found happiness with my RTA collection now... Skyline, Skyline with Skydrop, Vapor Giant Mini V4 and now the Dvarw! They are all on DNA75C mods. Bar V3 26650, Bar V3 18650, CLZ X, VapeDroid and the Lost Vapes Mirage. Happiness is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I have found happiness with my RTA collection now... Skyline, Skyline with Skydrop, Vapor Giant Mini V4 and now the Dvarw! They are all on DNA75C mods. Bar V3 26650, Bar V3 18650, CLZ X, VapeDroid and the Lost Vapes Mirage. Happiness is!
> View attachment 122081


Glad to see the droid amongst the group. 

And that is an awesome collection Mr Rob. 

I am jusy curious: as of late i have realised that the bb’s are not being vaped that much any more? Any reasons why or is it purely because the collection is so large that the rotation roster only brings them back in abiut a week?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> Glad to see the droid amongst the group.
> 
> And that is an awesome collection Mr Rob.
> 
> I am jusy curious: as of late i have realised that the bb’s are not being vaped that much any more? Any reasons why or is it purely because the collection is so large that the rotation roster only brings them back in abiut a week?



I'm never without a BB. I never ever leave the house without a BB in my man bag and I normally carry two of them. But with my new Bar V3's I'm having a bit of a love affair.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher 

Nice to see the Gold Skyline in all it's glory. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> Nice to see the Gold Skyline in all it's glory.



Yip that awful looking tank got retired... I just couldn't handle it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I have found happiness with my RTA collection now... Skyline, Skyline with Skydrop, Vapor Giant Mini V4 and now the Dvarw! They are all on DNA75C mods. Bar V3 26650, Bar V3 18650, CLZ X, VapeDroid and the Lost Vapes Mirage. Happiness is!
> View attachment 122081



Based on that pic, You may pass along the neglected BB's to me. I will show them some proper love.
Awesome collection there uncle.

Proper happy that the Gold skyline is back to it's full glory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

For all this who pack heat! The Vape fam! Loving all these setups atm

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Jengz said:


> View attachment 123035
> 
> For all this who pack heat! The Vape fam! Loving all these setups atm


I'm so glad I had a son so I can justify buying a ton of nerf guns!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Stosta said:


> I'm so glad I had a son so I can justify buying a ton of nerf guns!!


I don’t have a kid bud... nerf wars are a justification on its own... another rabbit hole in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Here they are: my mod family. I do things in 3's - 3 BBs, 3 squonkers and my 3 "normal" mods







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here they are: my mod family. I do things in 3's - 3 BBs, 3 squonkers and my 3 "normal" mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Very nice boss!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here they are: my mod family. I do things in 3's - 3 BBs, 3 squonkers and my 3 "normal" mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That is a great collection oom. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here they are: my mod family. I do things in 3's - 3 BBs, 3 squonkers and my 3 "normal" mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Awesome collection now you need to add some mechs to that collection for life to be complete 

So 3 squonk mechs, maybe a Reo P67, Reo Grand and a Monark then 3 tube mechs , a AV , Paddy Shemus and a Comp Lyf

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome collection now you need to add some mechs to that collection for life to be complete
> 
> So 3 squonk mechs, maybe a Reo P67, Reo Grand and a Monark then 3 tube mechs , a AV , Paddy Shemus and a Comp Lyf



 I'm a sissy - I don't think I'm big enough for a mech yet 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm a sissy - I don't think I'm big enough for a mech yet
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



What also helps to get over mech fear is not watching 'vape battery vents' on You Tube 

Promise mech mods arent all that bad and danger.

I know you like quality pieces @RenaldoRheeder so maybe start with a Reo, you have some safety in the sense of a fire button lock mechanism and collapsable spring to help you ease into it.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> What also helps to get over mech fear is not watching 'vape battery vents' on You Tube
> 
> Promise mech mods arent all that bad and danger.
> 
> I know you like quality pieces @RenaldoRheeder so maybe start with a Reo, you have some safety in the sense of a fire button lock mechanism and collapsable spring to help you ease into it.



@Clouds4Days - I’m sure I will get there. It is on my list of all vaping related to try. I suppose I will look at a Reo - just to see what the hype is all about. So - start working on the marketing - next SA trip might be in March (if my wife comes down). I might only make it in August


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm a sissy - I don't think I'm big enough for a mech yet
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I’m with you on this one..... not ready to put on the big boy panties yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

shaun2707 said:


> I’m with you on this one..... not ready to put on the big boy panties yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You only live once @shaun2707 so make it a cracker of a life 

Jokes aside , there is no rush to jump into something you dont feel comfortable about. But if you or @RenaldoRheeder ever get intrigued about mech life there are thousands of us here on ecigssa that will help keep your mind at ease and guide you along the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaun2707

Clouds4Days said:


> You only live once @shaun2707 so make it a cracker of a life
> 
> Jokes aside , there is no rush to jump into something you dont feel comfortable about. But if you or @RenaldoRheeder ever get intrigued about mech life there are thousands of us here on ecigssa that will help keep your mind at ease and guide you along the way.



Thanks @Clouds4Days, considering the amount of beautiful mech mods out there at the moment, it is something to think about getting into and giving a bash.
Shot for the offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days, considering the amount of beautiful mech mods out there at the moment, it is something to think about getting into and giving a bash.
> Shot for the offer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What @Clouds4Days said. And I am close by so easy to run you through the basics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BioHAZarD said:


> What @Clouds4Days said. And I am close by so easy to run you through the basics



Ok - who is close by in Nigeria to help me?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> What @Clouds4Days said. And I am close by so easy to run you through the basics



That’s true - thanks bud!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Just started this route and got a Coppervape squonk mech, will go for the others soon hopefully, something special that caught my eye on its way later, post office dependent! It's not so difficult to adapt, just a bit more hands on and thinking what you doing, and someone who knows to pick their brains! Won't swop my RTA's but enjoying the experience!


----------



## Mr. B

BioHAZarD said:


> What @Clouds4Days said. And I am close by so easy to run you through the basics


I'll vouch for @BioHAZarD 

He helped me so much when I started vaping with so much basics like coil building; DIY e-liquid mixing; etc. You can't go wrong with his advice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mavric69

i think i need a squonker or 2... or 4.... i might have a problem me thinks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

mavric69 said:


> i think i need a squonker or 2... or 4.... i might have a problem me thinks
> 
> View attachment 123469


You have come to the right place - we all have the same problem! Yes, you surely NEED a squonker or two.
Awesome collection btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69

Andre said:


> You have come to the right place - we all have the same problem! Yes, you surely NEED a squonker or two.
> Awesome collection btw.



lol thanks dude... any suggestions on which squonker? I do have a Hotcig R150 (Red airbrushed mod with the Engine on it) so was thinking about the RSQ Hotcig...Also, been hearing alot of guys complaining about the squonk bottles muting the flava and almost impossible to clean the bottles if it gets stained ?


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - who is close by in Nigeria to help me?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I have a prince brother there... Only needs your credit card and pin number to verify your details before he visits....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

mavric69 said:


> lol thanks dude... any suggestions on which squonker? I do have a Hotcig R150 (Red airbrushed mod with the Engine on it) so was thinking about the RSQ Hotcig...Also, been hearing alot of guys complaining about the squonk bottles muting the flava and almost impossible to clean the bottles if it gets stained ?


There are so many on the market at the moment. I am a Reo person and for regulated use the VT Inbox, which is a very practical squonker for me. Of the newer commercial ones the Wismec Luxotic looks like some thought went into the designing process. High end - Limelight Gloom/Bliss will be hard to beat imho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> I have a prince brother there... Only needs your credit card and pin number to verify your details before he visits....



Sure dude - I can send that to you, but it must be done in a secure way. I know somebody up here that can do that for a small admin fee. Can you do the payment for that so long and once you have my card, you can just take the refund from there. We must be careful, because there are many dishonest scammers here. My guy however can be trusted 100% 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sure dude - I can send that to you, but it must be done in a secure way. I know somebody up here that can do that for a small admin fee. Can you do the payment for that so long and once you have my card, you can just take the refund from there. We must be careful, because there are many dishonest scammers here. My guy however can be trusted 100%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll send payment once you make a small transfer to my account so that the account details can be confirmed. 500 usd should be good.

Alternatively I can arrange a pickup of your credit card good sir

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here they are: my mod family. I do things in 3's - 3 BBs, 3 squonkers and my 3 "normal" mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Is that another Pule I see there on the RSQ?

Regards


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> Is that another Pule I see there on the RSQ?
> 
> Regards



It is the NarDa clone - a real winner 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> I'll send payment once you make a small transfer to my account so that the account details can be confirmed. 500 usd should be good.
> 
> Alternatively I can arrange a pickup of your credit card good sir



@Christos - you aren't playing nicely - stick to scam guidelines and just follow my lead. I have been studying the art for nearly 6 years and you are deviating from the rule book. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Christos - you aren't playing nicely - stick to scam guidelines and just follow my lead. I have been studying the art for nearly 6 years and you are deviating from the rule book.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


 
I haven't read the rules to be honest. 
I didn't know there was book.


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> I haven't read the rules to be honest.
> I didn't know there was book.


Yip, its called the PFMA.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 123558



Insane, just insane!!! Stunning oom Rob. 
I can't remember ever seeing the Black BB with those what seems to be white panels.

Eendag as ek groot is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

Here's my little family





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Spyro

Not as fancy, but still my family

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Mahir

Sorry for the bad photography, I was just excited to share

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asad native Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> New addtion to the family! A very warm welcome to Camila!
> 
> View attachment 23561


That tube on the left


----------



## Stosta

Mahir said:


> Sorry for the bad photography, I was just excited to share
> 
> View attachment 124452


Love the aluminium VGOD... It still bugs me I didn't pick one up last year at VapeCon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Joyetech Ego AIO Eco vape family!






Meeting attire

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Spyro

Andre said:


> Joyetech Ego AIO Eco vape family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting attire



How's that CBD? Any good?


----------



## Andre

Spyro said:


> How's that CBD? Any good?


Fresh Leaf concentrate from Sir Vape. Seems very pure. Still finding the appropriate strength for us. Eco with its low power is the perfect device for it. Cannabidiol must not go above 65°C.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Andre said:


> Fresh Leaf concentrate from Sir Vape. Seems very pure. Still finding the appropriate strength for us. Eco with its low power is the perfect device for it. Cannabidiol must not go above 65°C.



Thanks for the info, worth giving it a go you'd say?


----------



## Andre

Spyro said:


> Thanks for the info, worth giving it a go you'd say?


Yes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

My small family, the smallest it's been in a while. Each one has a story so grab a whiskey and relax for 5 minutes...



Kodama v2: Went to buy a standard minikin 2 when the man at the shop (Sir Vape) quietly brought these out. Convinced myself I needed one. After a month or so it faded slightly, so I left it to fade to it's current look before waxing. It used to be quite blue, but I like the deep reddish-brown more.
-> OBS Engine: Unexpected birthday gift from my wife. Turned quickly into my favorite RTA.

Athena Pride 75: Imported this beginning 2017. Sold it mid-year to fund the Kodama. I was a bit heartbroken. Lurking on the forum later in the year I saw it up for sale one day so I promptly bought it back. So happy to be reunited. Won't ever sell her again.
-> Zeus: First single coil RTA. My everyday work tank.

Blade: The newest addition. Saw this for the first time at the grand opening of The Cloud Factory. Had to buy it because
@Rob Fisher beat me to the Mirage I had my eye on! Well played good sir!
-> Peerless special edition: First proper RDA I owned, and now the only dual coil deck I have.

Vega: The device that helped me kick smoking. I was already looking at vaping, and when it launched this was cheaper than the cuboid mini kit. I started vaping it on the way home. 45 mins later at home I threw all my cigs away and never looked back. I will never get rid of this mod.
-> Wasp nano with zoom pipe: My traveling RDA. It goes with when I go out to try new juices. 510 tip to stop any spitback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta

Anvil said:


> My small family, the smallest it's been in a while. Each one has a story so grab a whiskey and relax for 5 minutes...
> View attachment 125053
> 
> 
> Kodama v2: Went to buy a standard minikin 2 when the man at the shop (Sir Vape) quietly brought these out. Convinced myself I needed one. After a month or so it faded slightly, so I left it to fade to it's current look before waxing. It used to be quite blue, but I like the deep reddish-brown more.
> -> OBS Engine: Unexpected birthday gift from my wife. Turned quickly into my favorite RTA.
> 
> Athena Pride 75: Imported this beginning 2017. Sold it mid-year to fund the Kodama. I was a bit heartbroken. Lurking on the forum later in the year I saw it up for sale one day so I promptly bought it back. So happy to be reunited. Won't ever sell her again.
> -> Zeus: First single coil RTA. My everyday work tank.
> 
> Blade: The newest addition. Saw this for the first time at the grand opening of The Cloud Factory. Had to buy it because
> @Rob Fisher beat me to the Mirage I had my eye on! Well played good sir!
> -> Peerless special edition: First proper RDA I owned, and now the only dual coil deck I have.
> 
> Vega: The device that helped me kick smoking. I was already looking at vaping, and when it launched this was cheaper than the cuboid mini kit. I started vaping it on the way home. 45 mins later at home I threw all my cigs away and never looked back. I will never get rid of this mod.
> -> Wasp nano with zoom pipe: My traveling RDA. It goes with when I go out to try new juices. 510 tip to stop any spitback.


Epic family you have there @Anvil !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Vape gear currently in rotation







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Anvil said:


> My small family, the smallest it's been in a while. Each one has a story so grab a whiskey and relax for 5 minutes...
> View attachment 125053
> 
> 
> Kodama v2: Went to buy a standard minikin 2 when the man at the shop (Sir Vape) quietly brought these out. Convinced myself I needed one. After a month or so it faded slightly, so I left it to fade to it's current look before waxing. It used to be quite blue, but I like the deep reddish-brown more.
> -> OBS Engine: Unexpected birthday gift from my wife. Turned quickly into my favorite RTA.
> 
> Athena Pride 75: Imported this beginning 2017. Sold it mid-year to fund the Kodama. I was a bit heartbroken. Lurking on the forum later in the year I saw it up for sale one day so I promptly bought it back. So happy to be reunited. Won't ever sell her again.
> -> Zeus: First single coil RTA. My everyday work tank.
> 
> Blade: The newest addition. Saw this for the first time at the grand opening of The Cloud Factory. Had to buy it because
> @Rob Fisher beat me to the Mirage I had my eye on! Well played good sir!
> -> Peerless special edition: First proper RDA I owned, and now the only dual coil deck I have.
> 
> Vega: The device that helped me kick smoking. I was already looking at vaping, and when it launched this was cheaper than the cuboid mini kit. I started vaping it on the way home. 45 mins later at home I threw all my cigs away and never looked back. I will never get rid of this mod.
> -> Wasp nano with zoom pipe: My traveling RDA. It goes with when I go out to try new juices. 510 tip to stop any spitback.



Great looking setups @Anvil 
Loved the stories behind each mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil

I may have added another member to the family this weekend...
I really shouldn't be allowed out the house at this point. 2018 vape gear budget is almost gone and it's not even half-way through the year.




That being said, I'm absolutely loving the DNA75C. It's absolutely mind-boggling how much you can do with it, especially with the new escribe software. Can't wait for the replay feature!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Anvil said:


> I may have added another member to the family this weekend...
> I really shouldn't be allowed out the house at this point. 2018 vape gear budget is almost gone and it's not even half-way through the year.
> 
> View attachment 125489
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm absolutely loving the DNA75C. It's absolutely mind-boggling how much you can do with it, especially with the new escribe software. Can't wait for the replay feature!



What vape budget? I do not know of such things. If i had to guess i am already spending 2020 budget on the current gear i have.  But i love the new gear so much. Happy vaping on the gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Anvil said:


> I may have added another member to the family this weekend...
> I really shouldn't be allowed out the house at this point. 2018 vape gear budget is almost gone and it's not even half-way through the year.
> 
> View attachment 125489
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm absolutely loving the DNA75C. It's absolutely mind-boggling how much you can do with it, especially with the new escribe software. Can't wait for the replay feature!


Welcome to the rabbit hole @Anvil. Your assimilation is now complete, lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole @Anvil. Your assimilation is now complete, lol.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Anvil

Stosta said:


> View attachment 125497


Does that face-mod come in stabwood?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Anvil said:


> Does that face-mod come in stabwood?


Everything these days is available in stabwood, so I'm going to say yes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

new family photo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Anvil said:


> I may have added another member to the family this weekend...
> I really shouldn't be allowed out the house at this point. 2018 vape gear budget is almost gone and it's not even half-way through the year.
> 
> View attachment 125489
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm absolutely loving the DNA75C. It's absolutely mind-boggling how much you can do with it, especially with the new escribe software. Can't wait for the replay feature!


I remember the days when I gave up the stinkies for about a year and a half, this was before vaping, and thought I’d have so much more extra cash laying around because of that but to my surprise there was no extra cash.

So I keep telling myself if I stop buying vape stuff I won’t have extra cash anyway just like when I quit the stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

and a wrapped

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Ready for the weekend 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Man things are getting out of hand





sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Man things are getting out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters


It looks like a lovely problem you have there BTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> It looks like a lovely problem you have there BTW


Ha ha thanks.. that's nt all tho.. the rest is on the clear out shelve

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

The Entire family.
I need to go take my Meds now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir

Current vape fam refined to perfection. Each with its own unique purpose and style of vaping. The only factor that they have in common is flavor, flavor and flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> Current vape fam refined to perfection. Each with its own unique purpose and style of vaping. The only factor that they have in common is flavor, flavor and flavor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great collection @Amir - be daring - break away from the monochrome 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

got a exsta mod but no cash for a tank for it. will have to wait till sameone sels a real cheap tank. but then what to get.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Amir said:


> Current vape fam refined to perfection. Each with its own unique purpose and style of vaping. The only factor that they have in common is flavor, flavor and flavor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A perfect collection of regulated, pocket friendly, excellent quality, mechanical gear and most important a great vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Great collection @Amir - be daring - break away from the monochrome
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I’m working on it lol but black is just so damn classy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

antonherbst said:


> A perfect collection of regulated, pocket friendly, excellent quality, mechanical gear and most important a great vape.



I couldn’t agree more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Amir said:


> I’m working on it lol but black is just so damn classy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is called the rainbow nation mate - embrace it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Mahir

The mech needs a polish hehe

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## FoRmAtEEr

My vape family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Drip tip Sunday!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @TheV
Drip tip parlour at @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Awesome @TheV
> Drip tip parlour at @TheV !


Thanks @Silver. The collection has grown considerably. Didn't realize just how many I actually had until I decided to collect them all in one place.
Not quite @Rob Fisher levels yet... but still more than enough for the 3 setups that I own

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> Drip tip Sunday!



Quite the collection there mate  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Slowly getting my collection bigger. 

Picked up the Battlestar last night and the OBS Engine this afternoon





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current Vape Family operational!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Ugi

are you back???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ugi said:


> are you back???



I am indeed! Sneaked in last night!


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Current Vape Family operational!
> View attachment 133025


... no Skyline. Wow, the Dvarw really did take that top spot hey!

When are you having a Dvarw gold plated?


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Current Vape Family operational!
> View attachment 133025



That Armor is so beautiful... Almost as if it was fashioned of my own hearts desire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TheV said:


> ... no Skyline. Wow, the Dvarw really did take that top spot hey!
> 
> When are you having a Dvarw gold plated?



I still love my Skylines but the lack of juice capacity and the pain in refilling them make them a little redundant... but I will never sell them...

I'm touring with the idea of getting a Dvarw gold plated... but only after I have tried all the new RTA's I picked up in Stuttgart!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> I still love my Skylines but the lack of juice capacity and the pain in refilling them make them a little redundant... but I will never sell them...
> 
> I'm touring with the idea of getting a Dvarw gold plated... but only after I have tried all the new RTA's I picked up in Stuttgart!


I completely understand and agree. The Dvarw is just so much better on a functional level ... whilst still reaching the same level of performance.

I shall definitely keep an eye out for the Golden Dvarw. I'm sure it will happen in due time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two more devices added after building the new Titanium Mods RDA and RTA from the Ukraine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

The vape fam... All devices in current rotation. Only the pipe is missing as it’s been sent away for some TLC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two more additions to the current family in use at the moment. The DDP Evo on the Engraved Stratum and the Kayfun Five 2 on the Wapari Pine Cone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> The vape fam... All devices in current rotation. Only the pipe is missing as it’s been sent away for some TLC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome lineup @Amir 
The black Reo with the yellow battery looks striking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Two more additions to the current family in use at the moment. The DDP Evo on the Engraved Stratum and the Kayfun Five 2 on the Wapari Pine Cone!
> View attachment 133268



Classy collection there @Rob Fisher !!
Wowee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Awesome lineup @Amir
> The black Reo with the yellow battery looks striking!



It’s almost poisonous in its own right with a 25mg free base nic juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> It’s almost poisonous in its own right with a 25mg free base nic juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Venomous Black puff adder !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

More new tanks added to the family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> More new tanks added to the family.
> View attachment 133790



Wow that Solar storm is much more tiny than I thought... Best mod of the lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Current rotation





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Current rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


With the BB and the Paranormal I honestly don't feel like I need anything else ... maybe just a 75C BB  Here is hoping that is what the next revision holds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

TheV said:


> With the BB and the Paranormal I honestly don't feel like I need anything else ... maybe just a 75C BB  Here is hoping that is what the next revision holds!


Hopefully.. The double barrel is nice n nifty n when I need that extra 60 watts

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Hopefully.. The double barrel is nice n nifty n when I need that extra 60 watts
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


It was so blended in there I didn't even notice it 
I've only heard good things about the double barrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Wow that Solar storm is much more tiny than I thought... Best mod of the lot



Absolutely no question! The SolarStorm is the best by far! I have a Stab Wood version coming soon and I have had a block of stab wood that I have been holding onto for something special and tomorrow the block goes off to Malaysia!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Absolutely no question! The SolarStorm is the best by far! I have a Stab Wood version coming soon and I have had a block of stab wood that I have been holding onto for something special and tomorrow the block goes off to Malaysia!
> View attachment 133819



And a lovely rich color too... I wonder what precious stone would get the honor. If I were you I’d have them craft a neat 510 drip tip from an off cut so matchy matchy gets to next level awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> And a lovely rich color too... I wonder what precious stone would get the honor. If I were you I’d have them craft a neat 510 drip tip from an off cut so matchy matchy gets to next level awesome.



I hate stab wood drip tips... they don't last very long... I will get Siam Mods to make me a drip tip for it. 

And I love the story Nic gives to every SolarStom and the stones he chooses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate stab wood drip tips... they don't last very long... I will get Siam Mods to make me a drip tip for it.
> 
> And I love the story Nic gives to every SolarStom and the stones he chooses.



Can’t they coat the tip with something a bit more durable? 

That stone story is really the icing on the cake. Gives such individuality and uniqueness... and also very distinguished. Kinda like my uncles and their precious stone rings. Each one has a story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Can’t they coat the tip with something a bit more durable?
> 
> That stone story is really the icing on the cake. Gives such individuality and uniqueness... and also very distinguished. Kinda like my uncles and their precious stone rings. Each one has a story



I have had a few custom made stab woo drip tips with various coatings... none have done too well... so I leave them in the box and use one of my Tripple C or Siam Mod tips.

100% agree on the stones... such an awesome touch!


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had a few custom made stab woo drip tips with various coatings... none have done too well... so I leave them in the box and use one of my Tripple C or Siam Mod tips.
> 
> 100% agree on the stones... such an awesome touch!



Come to think of it... I’ve never had or used a wooden tip but I imagine it would gunk up horribly. Next time you get some tripple c or Siam tips, I’d much appreciate if I can piggyback on the shipping of your order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Come to think of it... I’ve never had or used a wooden tip but I imagine it would gunk up horribly. Next time you get some tripple c or Siam tips, I’d much appreciate if I can piggyback on the shipping of your order



Just did another Siam order the other day. 

Will give you a shout on the next one...


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Just did another Siam order the other day.
> 
> Will give you a shout on the next one...



No problem... please do keep me in mind.

P.S. Parcel received and thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ok -so I have finally unpack the vape cupboard and did the full family photo shoot. Here they are



























Now to sift through them all to see who will get citizenship and who will only get temporary residency 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Amir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok -so I have finally unpack the vape cupboard and did the full family photo shoot. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sift through them all to see who will get citizenship and who will only get temporary residency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



That’s a very good looking family right there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok -so I have finally unpack the vape cupboard and did the full family photo shoot. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sift through them all to see who will get citizenship and who will only get temporary residency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Remarkable @RenaldoRheeder !!
Such a great collection - so much variety.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@RenaldoRheeder wow, that is quite a collection in such a short space of time... the bug bit you real bad! I just love it... from stinky to Vape King in no time! All that I can see you need now is a DNA75C to drive some of those drippers with SS coils inside!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok -so I have finally unpack the vape cupboard and did the full family photo shoot. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sift through them all to see who will get citizenship and who will only get temporary residency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



congratulations and enjoy them !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, I think I am done now...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I think I am done now...
> View attachment 134066



I have such a way to still go. Awesome @Rob Fisher. 

PS You do know that my collection is mainly your fault? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Remarkable @RenaldoRheeder !!
> Such a great collection - so much variety.



And I enjoy all of them thanks @Silver 

I love the choice of variety and each setup in there has its own attraction to me. And now that it is all sorted out (well just about), I can easily rotate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have such a way to still go. Awesome @Rob Fisher.
> 
> PS You do know that my collection is mainly your fault?



I sure do and I'll own it... saved your life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> @RenaldoRheeder wow, that is quite a collection in such a short space of time... the bug bit you real bad! I just love it... from stinky to Vape King in no time! All that I can see you need now is a DNA75C to drive some of those drippers with SS coils inside!



On the 4th photo - the one of the regulated mods - on the right is the HCIGAR VT75C @Rob Fisher. A temporary resident until I find a 75C squonker that fits the family. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> I sure do and I'll own it... saved your life!



And I'm forever grateful mate. The "I'm done" part in your post probably just miss the "for now" part 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok -so I have finally unpack the vape cupboard and did the full family photo shoot. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sift through them all to see who will get citizenship and who will only get temporary residency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


From a Smok Alien to this in no time flat... well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I think I am done now...
> View attachment 134066


Done for the week. I agree. It is Sunday. You need to rest too

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I think I am done now...
> View attachment 134066


Heard that before! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> From a Smok Alien to this in no time flat... well done!



With all the edging-on and support from your side, you are welcome to part of the blame as well mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> With all the edging-on and support from your side, you are welcome to part of the blame as well mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


And I will happily do so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

slowly getting there

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I think I am done now...
> View attachment 134066

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Classic @Genosmate !!


----------



## Rafique

My vape life complete, Vape desk has all necessary vapes. Still contemplating on whether the recurve needs to be part of it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Vilaishima

Just started 2 weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 6


----------



## Bulldog

Definitely need a recurve for that pulse @Rafique 
What are your thoughts between the Zeus and Intake.


----------



## Rafique

Bulldog said:


> Definitely need a recurve for that pulse @Rafique
> What are your thoughts between the Zeus and Intake.



@Bulldog I really like the zeus dual, the airflow is more restricted on the intake vs the zeus single. It's very difficult to say but I think the zeus is better. I do however like the look of the intake over the zeus. I want the black recurve just for the red drip tip.

Not really squonk person just a nice to have.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

Current family in operation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Rafique said:


> My vape life complete, Vape desk has all necessary vapes. Still contemplating on whether the recurve needs to be part of it.
> 
> View attachment 134804


Oh yest it does!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Amir said:


> Current family in operation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir your BB panels are still my favorite, just gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir

jm10 said:


> @Amir your BB panels are still my favorite, just gorgeous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jzk bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor

attention !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

vicTor said:


> attention !
> 
> View attachment 134874



That Red v2 looks sick brother.
You running Zeus single or dual coil attys on those bad boys?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Clouds4Days said:


> That Red v2 looks sick brother.
> You running Zeus single or dual coil attys on those bad boys?



thanks, those are all singles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> attention !
> 
> View attachment 134874



Gorgeous minikin v2 squadron @vicTor !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

Gave the vape station a bit of a clean yesterday so took the opportunity to update the family photo.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Anvil said:


> Gave the vape station a bit of a clean yesterday so took the opportunity to update the family photo.
> 
> View attachment 135002


That Kodama V2 though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

When my daughter saw me stacking these up for the pic, she claimed me to have a problem. Not so, one needs backups!


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

That is superb @Raindance 
No problem at all, it just exudes enthusiasm!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> When my daughter saw me stacking these up for the pic, she claimed me to have a problem. Not so, one needs backups!



I don't see a problem at all!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> When my daughter saw me stacking these up for the pic, she claimed me to have a problem. Not so, one needs backups!
> View attachment 136451
> 
> Regards


One should always have at least one backup for your backup of each mod you have. Looking at the 3 Coppervape’s and the Reo you have there, you seem to have it covered quite nicely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational Vape Family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Stunning collection u have ... Very impressive


Rob Fisher said:


> Current operational Vape Family!
> View attachment 136718



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> Current operational Vape Family!
> View attachment 136718


What happened to all the billet boxes uncle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roodt said:


> What happened to all the billet boxes uncle?



I still have 5 of them @Roodt. Only one is in operation at the moment! It's in my car hence not in the pic!


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have 5 of them @Roodt. Only one is in operation at the moment! It's in my car hence not in the pic!


Ahhh, i see. Nice opperational crew you have assembled there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have 5 of them @Roodt. Only one is in operation at the moment! It's in my car hence not in the pic!


I will gladly accept a PIF on one. 
Or better yet, show it the love it deserves. LOL

Awesome collection there oom. One day! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

His and hers matchy matchy lol.
The Joytech Terios is legit,great flavor and cloud best so far and it changes color at diff temperature's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## hot.chillie35

Calvin Naidoo said:


> His and hers matchy matchy lol.
> The Joytech Terios is legit,great flavor and cloud best so far and it changes color at diff temperature's.
> View attachment 137176


Amazingly breathtaking... I gran the colours too... Absolutely awesome

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Calvin Naidoo said:


> His and hers matchy matchy lol.
> The Joytech Terios is legit,great flavor and cloud best so far and it changes color at diff temperature's.
> View attachment 137176



Lovely @Calvin Naidoo !
That purple rabbit is striking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Silver said:


> Lovely @Calvin Naidoo !
> That purple rabbit is striking!




I Googled pics of purple rabbit and got lots of pics like this :




A couple of pages lower the purple rabbits looked very different. They use batteries and look similar to some tube mech mods... but I don't think that you can vape with them.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Thanks guys the Mrs is a bit of a purple fan and as you can see I'm a blue fan.
I saw on the Hellvape instagram page there are metallic colors coming and the purple and blue in that is off the charts cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

The squad...






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Raindance

Hardtail1969 said:


> The squad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That is a premium collection @Hardtail1969.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Raindance said:


> That is a premium collection @Hardtail1969.
> 
> Regards


Asmodus for life...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gadgetboy

Taken a month ago but still using in rotation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Gadgetboy said:


> Taken a month ago but still using in rotation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that mod on the far left? 

Regards


----------



## Silver

Hardtail1969 said:


> Asmodus for life...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Impressive collection @Hardtail1969
You should come see Asmodus at VapeCon 2018 !
(25&26 Aug - Heartfelt Arena - Pretoria)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

Raindance said:


> What is that mod on the far left?
> 
> Regards



My go to evening vape machine (what my son says) it’s a noisy cricket v1 with a wasp nano rda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Gadgetboy said:


> My go to evening vape machine (what my son says) it’s a noisy cricket v1 with a wasp nano rda
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I do not think I have ever seen a black noisy. Possibly me being ignorant on the topic. That combo has a real sexy "SR71 Skunk Works" look to it! nice!

Regards


----------



## vicTor

Hardtail1969 said:


> The squad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



wow, very nice !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hardtail1969 said:


> The squad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Nice collection there . Quality mods those Asmodus  the Minikin v1 was one of my favoirites. 

I have a v2 but I chose the wrong colour (Raw) I spent more time cleaning it than actually vaping on it.
But the Red one has me intrigued on V2 again.

What atty diameter fits on the V2 without overhang?


----------



## vicTor

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice collection there . Quality mods those Asmodus  the Minikin v1 was one of my favoirites.
> 
> I have a v2 but I chose the wrong colour (Raw) I spent more time cleaning it than actually vaping on it.
> But the Red one has me intrigued on V2 again.
> 
> What atty diameter fits on the V2 without overhang?



I will take that raw V2 off you hands bro, please, pm me if you keen ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

vicTor said:


> I will take that raw V2 off you hands bro, please, pm me if you keen ?



Sorry brother I sold her long ago last year some time.
But if I come across one I will let you know bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Silver said:


> Impressive collection @Hardtail1969
> You should come see Asmodus at VapeCon 2018 !
> (25&26 Aug - Heartfelt Arena - Pretoria)


Oh I will...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice collection there . Quality mods those Asmodus
> 
> What atty diameter fits on the V2 without overhang?



I am using 24mm and it just fits

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

love my fam

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

My current family and loving what each makeup gives me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Martin Narainsamy said:


> love my fam


me and my extended family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> My current family and loving what each makeup gives me.
> 
> View attachment 138021



Thats a serious lineup @antonherbst 
5 setups each with a purpose - i like that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Thats a serious lineup @antonherbst
> 5 setups each with a purpose - i like that


Thanks Silver. They all do serve a purpose but most importantly they all have a back story that are sentimetal to me and the fact that they all vape amazing helps to keep me sane.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Thanks Silver. They all do serve a purpose but most importantly they all have a back story that are sentimetal to me and the fact that they all vape amazing helps to keep me sane.



Id love to see a thread someday that explains them all and their backstory
And what juices go in what devices

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

All that I know is that the Ice Queen hits like a cruise missile. The rest are not far behind or in front, but a Reo, come on!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Current operational setups!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75

The daily rotation

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

DNA75C Family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## hot.chillie35

Rob Fisher said:


> DNA75C Family!
> View attachment 141193


A beautiful collection. Absolutely mesmerising!!!  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Just finished unpacking...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## antonherbst

My current collection of vape gear. 

Think i have a squonk fetish.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TyTy

My vape Familia

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir

A companion for every occasion! 
MTL pocket rocket, check 
DL flavor chaser, check 
Clouds Bro Clouds mech, check

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

New addition to the family, Paranormal DNA 250c





Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's operational Vape Family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Engraved goodies done by @hands

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Rafique

The detail on the Reo is outstanding

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i am going over to squonking. broke but have a bigger family now

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Special Golden Dvarw's and the Media Blasted Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dvarw Family!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dvarw Family!
> View attachment 149822



The 7 Dwarves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rafique

Silver said:


> The 7 Dwarves!



Atleast now if one of them is ever advertised we will know what mood he is in to make an offer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher the Dvarw family is epic!

Come to think of it you've had many such 'families' in the past. I think this family looks like it's going to stay for quite a long time...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt

The current members of my family





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CTRiaan

@JurgensSt , is that a Puma second from the left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

CTRiaan said:


> @JurgensSt , is that a Puma second from the left?



Yes it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan

@JurgensSt , how does it compare to the WYE? Much of a muchness or can you recommend one over the other?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

WYE ramps up a bit faster.
For the price you pay, they are really not bad mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> The current members of my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Such a great and colourful lineup @JurgensSt 
Non vapers looking at this thread must think we are nuts
But here we understand fully. Each has its rightful place in the rotation!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Updated vape family

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Call back the past! VApe Family 4 years ago!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Call back the past! VApe Family 4 years ago!
> View attachment 153873



That's amazing @Rob Fisher

Reos with a chalice and the rest with Cyclones. The Reo in the front with the engravings is gorgeous. Is that Avril?
And I remember the Captain America driptips hehe. Do you remember the vape meet at Alibi where we took a Reo group shot on the table - everyone put their Reos on the table - and I think we had like 30-40 Reos in one pic!!! Must have been a record of sorts.

On the left it looks like an istick20 with a mini protank 2 - i love that istick20 by the way!

The two tall ones at the back - I see a Lemo1 and Nautilus Mini ! Two classic atomisers!
Dont know what tubes those are

As for the other two tubes on the right - i think the one on the left was that Sirius side fire one you had from Greece. With the Aspire atty (forget the name) - that was the first major cloud blowing setup. I remember that night at Monte when we went for the peri peri chicken - and you were blowing clouds like crazy with that. haha

Dont know what the tubes are with the "V" on them... Cant remember

Such great memories @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

All pretty good guesses Hi Ho @Silver! The tube mods with the V is the Vicious Ant Phenom and the tank you can't remember the name of is the Aspire Atlantis! Loved those tanks! That was the beginning of the DL voyage! And the little tank on the iStick20 wasn't a Mini Protank... it was that K20 I think it was called... it ended up in the gorge!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> All pretty good guesses Hi Ho @Silver! The tube mods with the V is the Vicious Ant Phenom and the tank you can't remember the name of is the Aspire Atlantis! Loved those tanks! That was the beginning of the DL voyage! And the little tank on the iStick20 wasn't a Mini Protank... it was that K20 I think it was called... it ended up in the gorge!



Ah yes, the V was for Vicious Ant

Those initial DL days were quite something!
I remember my first toot on the Atlantis (I got it from Vape Club I think with the Aspire CF Mod) - I could not believe how much vapour there was!!! Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

Rob Fisher said:


> Engraved goodies done by @hands
> View attachment 147097
> View attachment 147098
> View attachment 147099
> View attachment 147100
> View attachment 147101
> View attachment 147102
> View attachment 147103
> View attachment 147104
> View attachment 147105



That engraved Reo is spectacular!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingB

Some geek vape,Vandy Vape and a hint of holiday spirit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Call back the past! VApe Family 4 years ago!
> View attachment 153873


Oh wow. A spinner mod! Cant believe that was the go to battery years ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

After i got the Pulse im happy to say my vape family is now complete

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Oh wow. A spinner mod! Cant believe that was the go to battery years ago



Agreed, it was a Vision Spinner
I had one of those - with the adjustable voltage on the bottom knurled ring
That one of Robs in the picture i think was an upgraded version, i think it was the spinner 2 - with the fancy fire button

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier

The star team.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ash

My Vape family as of end 2018. I have now found my happy place wit these setups. Most of these btw is all because of our long standing vaping guru @Rob Fisher. Actually come to think of it all of these mods and RTA's/RDA's was with the help of @Rob Fisher Thank you from the bottom of my heart Sir. You are a true legend in this industry. Can always count on you. Just to mention a good few helpful people as well is @Christos @SAVapeGear @UzziTherion and there are many more guys here as well, please do forgive me if i have forgotten to mention you. Eciggsa is a great community as a whole and i wish you all a great 2019 Vaping year ahead.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> After i got the Pulse im happy to say my vape family is now complete
> 
> View attachment 153936



Stupid me forget to add SXK BB to the family pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Ash 
What a great set of mods that is!
Wow, wow, wow - seeing them all together like that is quite something

Whats that squonker on the bottom left?
Would you mind telling us what these items all are?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Ash
> What a great set of mods that is!
> Wow, wow, wow - seeing them all together like that is quite something
> 
> Whats that squonker on the bottom left?
> Would you mind telling us what these items all are?



Thanks @Silver 

Bottom left is a hellfire cobra. An awesome Little squonker with a mosfet chip. Great vape with every button press.

From Top Left All regulated Mods

Billet Box, 4 X Solar Storms, Billet Box

Bottom Left Squonkers

Hellfire Cobra, Voyeur, Armor Mech, Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C and Limelight Freehand

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Bottom left is a hellfire cobra. An awesome Little squonker with a mosfet chip. Great vape with every button press.
> 
> From Top Left All regulated Mods
> 
> Billet Box, 4 X Solar Storms, Billet Box
> 
> Bottom Left Squonkers
> 
> Hellfire Cobra, Voyeur, Armor Mech, Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C and Limelight Freehand



Thanks
Such beautiful mods @Ash !
Enjoy them

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Such beautiful mods @Ash !
> Enjoy them



At the Bottom you will see the Hellfire Cobra. Really love that squonker

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> My Vape family as of end 2018. I have now found my happy place wit these setups. Most of these btw is all because of our long standing vaping guru @Rob Fisher. Actually come to think of it all of these mods and RTA's/RDA's was with the help of @Rob Fisher Thank you from the bottom of my heart Sir. You are a true legend in this industry. Can always count on you. Just to mention a good few helpful people as well is @Christos @SAVapeGear @UzziTherion and there are many more guys here as well, please do forgive me if i have forgotten to mention you. Eciggsa is a great community as a whole and i wish you all a great 2019 Vaping year ahead.
> 
> View attachment 154713
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154714



What an awesome collection @Ash! And big compliments from a Gentleman of note!  Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Ash said:


> My Vape family as of end 2018. I have now found my happy place wit these setups. Most of these btw is all because of our long standing vaping guru @Rob Fisher. Actually come to think of it all of these mods and RTA's/RDA's was with the help of @Rob Fisher Thank you from the bottom of my heart Sir. You are a true legend in this industry. Can always count on you. Just to mention a good few helpful people as well is @Christos @SAVapeGear @UzziTherion and there are many more guys here as well, please do forgive me if i have forgotten to mention you. Eciggsa is a great community as a whole and i wish you all a great 2019 Vaping year ahead.
> 
> View attachment 154713
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154714





Stunning collection my brother, and thank you for your kind words, glad to call a gentleman such as yourself my friend, looking forward to meeting you soon 


UV

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Solar Storm, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess I'm a fan of Dvarw DL's?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Gringo

Now Im broke.... due to no money for food.. even the gold fish is vaping... breakfast flavours in the morning, mix in the afternoon and desert flavours for dinner...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Epic lineup @Gringo 
Beautiful and colourful mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Hey guys! This is more or less what I've got left in my collection. Sold off the rest. Been vaping since April 2017.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Wow @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan 
That's a mighty collection 
Such a varied collection too - all types
I like the DotMod Mods in the top right of the first photo - nice colours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Silver said:


> Wow @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
> That's a mighty collection
> Such a varied collection too - all types
> I like the DotMod Mods in the top right of the first photo - nice colours



Thanks!! @Silver I really appreciate the good words. I have tried to keep it diverse unfortunately I let go of all of my tube mechs but these are just the few I couldn't let go of!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Updated pic of the family







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Amir

The three musketeers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Amir said:


> The three musketeers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THATS a vape family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Amir

The whole gang came in for rewick today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

My word @Amir
Awesome gang going on there
That pipe looks so cool in the front - even the juice in it looks tasty - Havana Nightz I assume from the previous post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> My word @Amir
> Awesome gang going on there
> That pipe looks so cool in the front - even the juice in it looks tasty - Havana Nightz I assume from the previous post



Havana nights is correct @Silver. Goes down a treat with Nescafé gold in the mornings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Asterix

My current little family. Contents from left...

1. Red Pill
2. Fizzapple Ice, 
3. Hardwicks Rodeo, 
4. Soho mixed with a bit of Pauls RY4 (just because I felt like it) 
5. Blends Butterscotch Cookies & Cream that was hiding in the back of my Cupboard.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Asterix said:


> My current little family. Contents from left...
> 
> 1. Red Pill
> 2. Fizzapple Ice,
> 3. Hardwicks Rodeo,
> 4. Soho mixed with a bit of Pauls RY4 (just because I felt like it)
> 5. Blends Butterscotch Cookies & Cream that was hiding in the back of my Cupboard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 164431



that little V2 still going ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

vicTor said:


> that little V2 still going ?


Yup, still going strong! Just a bit of a polish every now and then, and she’s one of my favorites. Thanks @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw Family! I guess the Dvarw DL really works for me!  Time to do some wicking!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Dvarw Family! I guess the Dvarw DL really works for me!  Time to do some wicking!
> View attachment 167183



Oh my word
13 of them !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Oh my word
> 13 of them !


*13 in use.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh my word
> 13 of them !



Hi Ho @Silver you missed the two operational Dvarws on each end!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver you missed the two operational Dvarws on each end!



Oh my word
How did I miss that!!
You are right

15 in total!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

What more can I say @Rob Fisher . Stunning collection and yes sir the Dvarw atty is definitely worth getting. 15!!!!! Great. Enjoy my oom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> What more can I say @Rob Fisher . Stunning collection and yes sir the Dvarw atty is definitely worth getting. 15!!!!! Great. Enjoy my oom.



Your collection is also super fine @Petrus 
How has the vaping been on your side ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Your collection is also super fine @Petrus
> How has the vaping been on your side ?


@Silver, good to hear from you again. Well my vaping is still going strong. 4 Years since I touch a stinkie. I haven't buy any vape gear in a while, I have about 8 high end mods left, but my ADSOLUTE FAVOUTIRE COMBO that I cant let go is my Kronig and Skyfall. I am thinking of getting myself a Armour Pro for my Wasp Nano RTA. Ohhh what happened in the mean time, I am vaping 6mg now, so I have enough nicotine in my freezer to last me at least 6 years.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Talking about the Armour Pro what is your thoughts @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, good to hear from you again. Well my vaping is still going strong. 4 Years since I touch a stinkie. I haven't buy any vape gear in a while, I have about 8 high end mods left, but my ADSOLUTE FAVOUTIRE COMBO that I cant let go is my Kronig and Skyfall. I am thinking of getting myself a Armour Pro for my Wasp Nano RTA. Ohhh what happened in the mean time, I am vaping 6mg now, so I have enough nicotine in my freezer to last me at least 6 years.



Good to hear you still going strong and congrats on the 4 years!!
And you have cut down on the Nic level! That’s great.
Do you find you are vaping more at the lower Nic? Or the same?

And are the Reos still featuring in your lineup?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Talking about the Armour Pro what is your thoughts @Rob Fisher



Really nice looking mod but the battery door can be an issue and also it fires about 4-5 watts higher than indicated so if you do get one make sure you start low...


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Good to hear you still going strong and congrats on the 4 years!!
> And you have cut down on the Nic level! That’s great.
> Do you find you are vaping more at the lower Nic? Or the same?
> 
> And are the Reos still featuring in your lineup?


@Silver , yes I am definitely vaping a bit more, I would say about 2ml a day. No, I have sold all my Reo's. After I started using the mods with the silver contacts, it was very hard vaping on a Reo. I have even spoken to the new modmaster at Reomods, asking him if we can make a plan for silver contacts in the Reo's, I recon it would then be one of the best squonkers. I still have my Tmod left if I want to go old school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

T


Rob Fisher said:


> Really nice looking mod but the battery door can be an issue and also it fires about 4-5 watts higher than indicated so if you do get one make sure you start low...


Thanks oom Rob. Maybe I must get a Lost Vape Mirrage instead??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> T
> 
> Thanks oom Rob. Maybe I must get a Lost Vape Mirrage instead??



YES no question!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver , yes I am definitely vaping a bit more, I would say about 2ml a day. No, I have sold all my Reo's. After I started using the mods with the silver contacts, it was very hard vaping on a Reo. I have even spoken to the new modmaster at Reomods, asking him if we can make a plan for silver contacts in the Reo's, I recon it would then be one of the best squonkers. I still have my Tmod left if I want to go old school.



Thanks @Petrus 
2ml a day is nothing. Or is that 2ml a day more?
How much were you vaping before and after ?


----------



## shaun2707

Happy much.... I reckon so





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Looks super @shaun2707 

All matchy matchy - I like the ultem tip matching the gold button on the Vaporesso Gen 
And they all the same height!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

This is most of my collection. I have about 10 setups at work in my locker, some on my night stand by my bed, a few on my table beside couch... And not to mention all the pod devices in my drawers.

Started collecting about a year ago. It's kind of fun. Some people collect cards, some coins, some stamps...I collect vapes!





















Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Wow, amazing collection @Edwinbetz !
You have a vape for every day of the month!!!
Do you have a similar diverse juice collection?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

I mix a lot of my own juice DIY. 1st picture is my flavor concentrates. 2nd is bottles, more concentrates, labels, salt nic additive, and nicotine test kits. 3rd is VG and PG (I have more in storage).

4th picture is my mini freezer, which is for DIY and e-juice ONLY. Top shelf is 100mg nicotine and 16oz bottles of VG. Second shelf is 250mg nicotine, and bottom shelf is assorted e-juice I bought on clearance sales online.

I buy all my nicotine 1000mg (99.5% pure) in 500ml bottles and dilute it down to useable concentrations myself.

So yes, I have access to a wide variety of e-juice flavors.














Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, that's so cool @Edwinbetz 
I like your dedicated vape freezer!


----------



## Edwinbetz

Silver said:


> Wow, that's so cool @Edwinbetz
> I like your dedicated vape freezer!


I do that, because I have kids and that allows me to lock the freezer and have piece of mind knowing they won't be accidently exposed to concentrated nicotine!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

N that's a wrap





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> N that's a wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I like the pipe on the bottom shelf...how does it vape? Been kind of wanting to get one, but a little skeptical.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Edwinbetz said:


> I like the pipe on the bottom shelf...how does it vape? Been kind of wanting to get one, but a little skeptical.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Vapes quite lekka.. Not using the std subohm tank on there tho.. Using a dl Rebuildable.. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fiddling with the iPhone 11 wide-angle camera... mods shown have been using in the last two weeks...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Fiddling with the iPhone 11 wide-angle camera... mods shown have been using in the last two weeks...
> View attachment 180792


Great photo @Rob Fisher ,and thank heavens only the part of the family of the last two weeks, we will need an I- max screen for a full family photo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Edwinbetz said:


> This is most of my collection. I have about 10 setups at work in my locker, some on my night stand by my bed, a few on my table beside couch... And not to mention all the pod devices in my drawers.
> 
> Started collecting about a year ago. It's kind of fun. Some people collect cards, some coins, some stamps...I collect vapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



holy ship bro !

nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> N that's a wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



I no longer feel guilty  impressive collection 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> N that's a wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Super collection @Irfaan Ebrahim !


I see some lovely mods - even the Vaporesso Gen with the Gold fire button!
And those tanks in front look amazing - lots of flavour firepower!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Super collection @Irfaan Ebrahim !
> 
> 
> I see some lovely mods - even the Vaporesso Gen with the Gold fire button!
> And those tanks in front look amazing - lots of flavour firepower!


Thanks @Silver... I actually picked up another silver one today.. Power house mods n battery life is damn decent 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Edwinbetz

vicTor said:


> holy ship bro !
> 
> nice


My wife says I'm obsessed...I tell her she's crazy!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Thanks @Silver... I actually picked up another silver one today.. Power house mods n battery life is damn decent
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Agreed
I love the light weight, the feel of the mod and yes, the battery life is very good
Winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Edwinbetz said:


> My wife says I'm obsessed...I tell her she's crazy!
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



Lol, I understand what you are saying @Edwinbetz 
Its something a vaper totally understands!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## workshyfop

far less than there used to be, what i would class as not excessive now!!

only bits not pictured are a Billet Box, Nato mech & Think Vape Zeta.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DysectorZA

Voopoo Drag 2 Platinum mod with Vandy Vape Kylin M RTA
Red Vaporesso Gen mod with Smok TFV12 Prince Sub-Ohm Tank
Silver Vaporesso Gen mod with Hellvape Rebirth RTA
Voopoo Alpha One mod with Hellvape Drop Dead RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PartyDave

Hey guys, new here, so please excuse if a thread like this already exists (I tried searching)
Would love to see what you guys have banging about.




Here's my humble collection after thinning out the herd on SOs request, but I do have a bit of stuff coming in that I'm not going to tell her about.



By far my favourite combo is the KF Prime or HV MD on the Thor 2

Yes, I do like pod systems....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum Family is growing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

While my OG Dvarw DL Army is operational 99% of the time there are some other fine RTA's that do get usage!
Original Skyline, Kumo RDTA, Taifun GX (not in the pic because it's in the cleaning station), Atmizoo Tripod, Hussar Gobby, Dvarw DL FL, Squape Arise, Skyline-R, Monarchy JIIS and Umbrella RTA.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

